#xubuntu-devel 2010-12-27
<tux444> hi
#xubuntu-devel 2010-12-29
<daniel> hi
<daniel> i need help
<daniel> im trying to play divx movies
<TheSheep> you've come to a wrong channel
<TheSheep> help is at #xubuntu
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: any chance of fixing the restart after updating in lucid 10.04.2 ?
<charlie-tca> bug 659413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 659413 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update-manager restart button not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659413
<charlie-tca> It does work in 10.10 and Natty, so we can request a SRU or just sign it off as not going to happen...
<mr_pouit> bug 530161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530161 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Restart is not supported if not using gnome session manager (affects XFCE & KDE?)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530161
<charlie-tca> Thank you. I been looking for two days for that bug
<mr_pouit> unfortunately, it's rotting there for more than six months, so I don't think the update-manager maintainer is interested in fixing this bug
<charlie-tca> That seems to happen, but there is always a chance, even when it gets slim
<ochosi> mr_pouit: will/can the shutdown/reboot commands be fixed in the xfce-session-menu plugin?
<ochosi> mr_pouit: also: should we discuss the new panel-layout a bit more?
<ochosi> mr_pouit: one more thing i realised: thunar is kinda laggy on first start
<ochosi> mr_pouit: is there any gvfs-related stuff we could preload in the session to speed this up?
<cody-somerville> ochosi, I noticed that too.
#xubuntu-devel 2010-12-30
<mr_pouit> ochosi: I think jeromeg is on it
<mr_pouit> and yeah, we can discuss the panel more, just ping me
<mr_pouit> and yeah², the first start is very slow (because of gvfs iirc); maybe jannis knows what we can "preload" to improve that.
<ochosi> mr_pouit: good morning :)
<ochosi> mr_pouit: the main thing i'm uncertain of is the bottom panel. i mean whether we really need/want it (by default)
<mr_pouit> re
<mr_pouit> ochosi: maybe only a dock-like bottom panel ?
<mr_pouit> hmpf, that's already present in the first iteration ;-)
<ochosi> hehe
<ochosi> well, the problem with the "dock-like" is that in the xfce-panel we can't combine open windows and starters
<mr_pouit> you mean, like windows 7?
<ochosi> yeah, or like macos for that matter
<ochosi> docky basically does that too
<ochosi> so, you're in favor of the bottom panel?
<mr_pouit> I think people are used to launcher icons, and if we put them on the top panel it will be a bit 'overcrowded'
<ochosi> yes, i think so too
<ochosi> i mean i don't use launchers, therefore i wasn't sure whether "the general public" needs that
<mr_pouit> neither do I, but I think they use it ;>
<ochosi> mhm
<ochosi> so we can keep it this way
<ochosi> auto-hidden by default
<ochosi> so it's not too much in the way
<mr_pouit> is there a meeting today?
<ochosi> good question
<ochosi> this would probably be the first time i could make it :)
<charlie-tca> Do you have updates?
<charlie-tca> I am willing to have one
<ochosi> well, i'm working on a new default panel layout
<ochosi> you can see iteration1 here: http://wiki.knome.fi/shimmer:xfce-panel
<ochosi> feedback appreciated
<ochosi> the only thing that's incorrect in that screenshot is that the windowlist would have the titles enabled
<ochosi> also: we've settled on elementary as default icon theme for natty
<ochosi> i'll fix it together with upstream
<ochosi> i'm still working on the gtk and xfwm themes, both are not final yet
<ochosi> i guess that's pretty much all the news from my side :)
<charlie-tca> I am using that layout, with the addition of a third panel for workspaces. I added it to the bottom, as a "grow as needed" panel, with a space between it and the launcher panel
<charlie-tca> My eight workspaces took too much room on the top panel
<ochosi> hehe
<ochosi> well, not sure whether eight workspaces is the typical use-case :)
<charlie-tca> heh, no?
<ochosi> but yes, the desktop-switcher is maybe one thing that's missing in my layout
<ochosi> do you think it should be there?
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I need it
<ochosi> mhm
<charlie-tca> I think many of our users do use more than one workspace, but that is an advanced thing
<ochosi> k, i'll try to make iteration2 soon and integrate it
<ochosi> would you mind posting a screenshot of how your panels look right now?
<charlie-tca> You do know the default for ubuntu 10.10 was 2, right?
<charlie-tca> most users that are not experienced will not use workspaces at all
<ochosi> yeah, i know
<ochosi> that's why i didn't put the switcher there until now
<ochosi> but we can try and see how it looks in the top-panel
<ochosi> unless you think we don't need it
<charlie-tca> I don't know if we need to add it, or just release note that the user is welcome to add it
<ochosi> mhm
<ochosi> about the bottom launcher panel:
<ochosi> i briefly discussed this with mr_pouit recently, he said he thinks people need launchers
<charlie-tca> If the user doesn't use workspaces, they won't even know it is gone
<charlie-tca> I like the launcher panel
<ochosi> ok, then we should focus on what we'd like to have there by default
<ochosi> what do you think about having it on autohide by default?
<charlie-tca> hate it
<ochosi> rly?
<ochosi> hm
<ochosi> ok
<ochosi> i thought that would be a good idea not to lose too much vertical space
<charlie-tca> here's the screenshot - http://imagebin.org/130258
<ochosi> of course we can also put the second panel on the left side (like ubuntu does with unity)
<charlie-tca> We have two panels in all the releases, how would changing the bottom panel to a launcher panel change that?
<charlie-tca> I tried the panel on the side. It is ugly and screws up text if used
<ochosi> i never really liked the two-panel layout
<charlie-tca> I would really like to see orage clock replace that clock we use, too
<ochosi> sure, that's already there
<ochosi> i don't see a definite reason for having two panels. up to now the top panel was a complete waste if you ask me
<charlie-tca> I also use the orage world time clock, as you see
<ochosi> i mean a waste of space
<ochosi> yeah, i like that
<charlie-tca> That is clicking on orage with the middle button
<charlie-tca> and then adding the timezones. I find it convenient
<ochosi> your resolution is definitely high enough so that the second panel won't matter much, but people who have netbooks or <=13'' laptops...
<ochosi> yeah, orage worldclock is a nice thing
<ochosi> don't really get why it wasn't there by default in previous releases
<charlie-tca> I wonder if we can't make the top panel shrink too, and let it grow as windows are opened and closed?
<ochosi> hm, not sure, it's not something i would like :)
<charlie-tca> If we used a no text launcher panel, it would work on the side
<charlie-tca> That is the reason unity is icons only, I think
<ochosi> yeah, i think the text-launcher panel is out of the question
<ochosi> the texts are mostly too long
<ochosi> ok, anyways, g2g now
<charlie-tca> The way I use it, with workspaces on a separate panel, the side panel screws me up
<charlie-tca> worth thinking about, though
<ochosi> mhm
<ochosi> in case i don't make it to the meeting you at least now the status quo now :)
<ochosi> if there even will be a meeting
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: do we want a meeting today?
<ochosi> no problem
<charlie-tca> I forgot to send the reminder out
<ochosi> hm. so maybe we would be the only attendees anyways
<charlie-tca> yeah
<ochosi> guess in that case i'll find other things to do )
<ochosi> ;)
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah, I add launchers to the launchers, too. like under firefox, I have email, terminal, newsreader
<ochosi> mhm, maybe we can work on a list of launchers we'd like to have in the launcher panel
<ochosi> now that we've decided to have one
<charlie-tca> that would be good
<ochosi> and i'll try to put the launcher panel on the side and on the bottom so that we can see the difference
<ochosi> (even though maybe you have to use it to see whether you like it)
<charlie-tca> I think at least put in firefox, mail, thunar
<ochosi> yeah, and maybe the xfce-settings
<charlie-tca> I been using this launcher thing since 4.7 came to natty
<ochosi> we also should think about default dimensions
<ochosi> currently it's 24px top panel
<charlie-tca> hm, maybe abiword too?
<ochosi> yeah, maybe
<ochosi> and software center
<charlie-tca> I couldn't use the small panel, so I gave it up for "big"
<charlie-tca> I think mine are at 40 now
<ochosi> sure, your screen-resolution is high enough
<ochosi> but on a small laptop-screen this would steal too much space imo
<charlie-tca> even on small screens, I have to make it big to see the things
<ochosi> k
<charlie-tca> yeah, I am not good when it comes to deciding sizes, since my eyes are not doing good again
<ochosi> sorry to hear that
 * charlie-tca shrugs
<charlie-tca> just something to live with
<ochosi> i'll try to discuss it with mr_pouit and maybe a few others
<charlie-tca> good idea. 
<ochosi> k, rly g2g now
<ochosi> see you around
 * ochosi waves
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<ochosi> oh, and in case i don't manage to stop by before that: happy new year
<charlie-tca> Same to you
<ochosi> thx, bye
<charlie-tca> Enjoy it
<charlie-tca> mr_pouit: are we going to activate the "software-sources" menu item for Natty?
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu is no longer using it since 10.10, but we could
<charlie-tca> OTOH, if we use "Application Finder" for the menu, it is there under System
<mr_pouit> I don't have any update =]
<charlie-tca> heh, then let's not have the meeting. We will have one next week, though
<mr_pouit> and I will still be in the train when the meeting starts I'm afraid =(
<charlie-tca> Well, then...
<charlie-tca> Have a really happy New Year's
<micahg> By next week we'll hopefully have a schedule for 10.04.2
<charlie-tca> Yay!
<charlie-tca> That would be really good
<ochosi> mr_pouit: heya, just realised that the version of the time-out panel-plugin we're having in xubuntu is really ancient, any chance we could update that from git to version 1.0 until natty?
#xubuntu-devel 2010-12-31
<charlie-tca> Best wishes for a very Happy New Year - 2011!
<mr_pouit> \o
<mr_pouit> same here :)
<mr_pouit> ochosi: ANNOUNCE: xfce4-time-out-plugin 1.0.0 released << a few days ago
<mr_pouit> ochosi: I'll update it next year :P
<ochosi> mr_pouit: oh, ok :)
<ochosi> thanks
<ochosi> i didn't realize
#xubuntu-devel 2011-01-02
 * cody-somerville just upgraded to Maverick. :P
<cody-somerville> hmmm
<cody-somerville> I think I prefer Bluebird WM theme with Albatross GTK theme to with Bluebird GTK theme.
<cody-somerville> I really like the new icon theme.
<ochosi> cody-somerville: feel free to try greybird (for natty)
#xubuntu-devel 2011-12-26
<pleia2> knome: I looked at your demo wordpress site, looks like you changed a number of things
<pleia2> recommending xubuntu for xfce as gnome alt :) http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/goodbye-gnome-2-hello-gnome-2
<Unit193> Yep, that was posted in -offtopic a day or two ago, not too bad
<pleia2> ah, cool
<knome> pleia2, yeah, as posted in the mockup :)
#xubuntu-devel 2011-12-27
<pleia2> knome: I think we want to keep the "Latest News" stuff in the main area of the site, and keep the footer with the slightly darker background where we keep "Quick Links" etc but not "Meta"
 * pleia2 works on updating /get page
<knome> pleia2, yeah yeah :)
<knome> pleia2, the test page doesn't have optimal content, just layout
<pleia2> knome: I've completed content revisions except for the major stuff under /contribute which I think is a process which we can tackle after we launch the site
<knome> pleia2, thanks for the card, arrived today :)
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
#xubuntu-devel 2011-12-28
<knome> pleia2, what's your schedule on january 9 ?
<pleia2> knome: work work :)
<knome> pleia2, all day and night? :P
<knome> i was thinking of having a xubuntu-day
<pleia2> knome: it's 5:30PM here now, I don't wake up until 16:00 UTC, finish at 01:00 UTC the next day
<pleia2> so weekdays UTC are kinda lousy for me
<knome> hmm, okay
<pleia2> I'll be around though, since work is IRC-friendly :)
<knome> heh, good
<knome> i don't have a tight schedule/agenda for the day yet, but i'm hoping to splat several action items
<knome> micahg, ?
<micahg> knome: yes?
#xubuntu-devel 2011-12-29
<knome> micahg, do you know of problems with TB and mails not showing up right on launch?
<knome> hey
<knome> meeting in about 10mins
<astraljava> o/
<knome> hey astraljava :)
<GridCube> O_o
<astraljava> How are things?
<GridCube> meeting?
<knome> GridCube, meeting that was announced on the mailing list
<GridCube> yes, i remember now :)
<knome> astraljava, fine, though everybody's been a bit quiet lately :)
<knome> GridCube, what
<astraljava> It's that time of the yeaer.
<astraljava> -e
<knome> GridCube, ...'s the status of your blueprint/spec?
<GridCube> :D the mail anouncing a meeting some day this week
<GridCube> I haven't done it, sorry
<GridCube> :(
<knome> GridCube, i think we'll have to postpone that to P+1 then, unless you can get somebody else to work with it and get it ready soon
<GridCube> I forgot about it completely sorry
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> its not a problem
<GridCube> i think its better that way
<GridCube> sorry
<knome> no problem
<knome> maybe you can help with other blueprints then, if somebody needs help
<GridCube> yes sure
<GridCube> i go to vacations tomorrow, so ill be home everyday for like a month :)
<knome> right
<knome> have fun
<GridCube> :D thanks
<knome> where are you going to?
<GridCube> nowhere XD
<knome> right, so just free time
<knome> what are you planning to do?
<GridCube> im just staying home not expending money
<knome> heh
<GridCube> probably fix stuff that need to be fixed
<knome> :)
<GridCube> like cleaning the deposit that has too many things i dont really use
<knome> heh
<knome> so who is here for the meeting?
<GridCube> o/
<knome> anybody else? :P
<GridCube> astraljava, was here a few moments ago
<GridCube> :P
<knome> astraljava, edii, micahg, mr_pouit, pleia2, scott-work ?
<GridCube> madnick Unit193 
<ochosi> well i can quickly say something if we decide to start with artwork :)
<astraljava> o/
<knome> ochosi, i promise we're there at latest 1710 UTC, ok?
<knome> :)
<knome> #startmeeting Xubuntu Community Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Dec 29 17:03:05 2011 UTC.  The chair is knome. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<knome> #topic Xubuntu LTS plan
<knome> #info Plan draft prepared by micahg is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Precise/LTSCyclePlan
<knome> Any comments before we vote yay/nay ?
<ochosi> not really
<GridCube> yay
<ochosi> (from my side)
<GridCube> i like it
<knome> #vote LTS Cycle Plan at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Precise/LTSCyclePlan: Yay (+1) or nay (-1)?
<meetingology> Please vote on: LTS Cycle Plan at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Precise/LTSCyclePlan: Yay (+1) or nay (-1)?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<knome> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from knome
<ochosi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ochosi
<GridCube> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from GridCube
<micahg> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from micahg
<knome> anyone else?
<astraljava> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from astraljava
<knome> i think that's it
<knome> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: LTS Cycle Plan at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Precise/LTSCyclePlan: Yay (+1) or nay (-1)?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<GridCube> :)
<knome> #info LTS plan accepted
<knome> micahg, will you forward that to somebody who needs it?
<knome> (tech board?)
<micahg> knome: a formal proposal needs to be made to the Tech Board, as project lead, I think that should be you
<knome> okay
<micahg> I should be around for the meeting though
<knome> #action knome (with the help of micahg, if needed) to forward the Xubuntu LTS plan to Technical Board
<meetingology> ACTION: knome (with the help of micahg, if needed) to forward the Xubuntu LTS plan to Technical Board
<knome> #topic Meeting times
<knome> #info Next meeting will be held at January 9, 2012 at 17UTC.
<GridCube> mmkay
<knome> #info Following meetings will be scheduled for Wednesdays and/or Thursdays if at all possible.
<micahg> 4 hours before the tech board meeting?
<knome> micahg, is that bad ? :)
<micahg> not necessarily :)
<knome> micahg, wasn't aware of the TB meeting, but that sounds quite good
<knome> micahg, i mean, we already accepted the lts plan so it's ready already
<knome> #info Meetings will take place once per two weeks; more often if needed and shortly before release
<knome> #topic Team updates
<knome> #subtopic Marketing, Artwork
<knome> ochosi, 
<knome> ochosi, please use #info
<ochosi> okeydokey
<ochosi> #info Greybird's gtk3 is stable and practically ready for release
<ochosi> #info Feedback and testing is much appreciated
<ochosi> #info Porting of Bluebird is proceeding, but rather slowly
<knome> how to test? (quick instructions)
<ochosi> in #info?
<knome> ochosi, yes please :)
<ochosi> k :)
<ochosi> #info For testing use the download-function of our github-repository (https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/downloads) and extract the tarball to ~/.themes
<knome> thanks
<knome> anything else?
<ochosi> #info then change the gtk-theme to "Greybird"
<ochosi> hm, our icon-theme needs a bit of testing and the panel-layout should be discussed a bit
<knome> #info Website is nearly ready, theme is going to get a few improvements and the content still needs more reviewing - ask pleia2 for more information
<knome> ochosi, can you add that to the next meeting agenda?
<ochosi> would also be nice to know which versions of xfce-packages get included
<pleia2> we'll probably do some of the content review after we publish, I'd really like to get the site out sooner than later
<ochosi> yes, but not now, my connection is far too bad for editing the ubuntu-wiki ;)
<ochosi> k, sorry, i might be out now... :(
<knome> ochosi, yeah, and the next agenda is not even up yet. :)
<knome> ochosi, no problem, see you later
<ochosi> (using a mobile-phone connection of a friend and she's on the phone now...)
<knome> #action micahg or mr_pouit to confirm xfce package versions in precise as soon as possible
<meetingology> ACTION: micahg or mr_pouit to confirm xfce package versions in precise as soon as possible
<knome> pleia2, agreed.
<knome> anything else on marketing or artwork?
<ochosi> oh, actually: is that thunderbird-bug fixed?
<pleia2> cc_INC made more stickers, with a slightly different design :)
<ochosi> that''s kinda testing/artwork, not sure which :)
<micahg> ochosi: no, not yet, but thanks for the reminder :)
<ochosi> pleia2: nice, link?
<pleia2> no link yet, he'll be getting me photos and the design this weekend so I'll add them to the marketing page
<knome> nice!
<ochosi> micahg: ok, good to know. for the lts it would be nice, otherwise i could also try to fix it in the theme somehow
<knome> #action pleia2 to update the marketing wikipage with new sticker design
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to update the marketing wikipage with new sticker design
<ochosi> pleia2: sounds nice!
<micahg> ochosi: no, we can get it fixed upstream, I just need to file it
<knome> #action micahg to look at the thunderbird button issue
<meetingology> ACTION: micahg to look at the thunderbird button issue
<ochosi> k, thanks!
<ochosi> sry guys, i'm afraid i g2g :(
<knome> let's move on
<knome> ochosi, no problem :)
<ochosi> i'll read the logs tomorrow or next year ;)
<knome> #subtopic Packaging, Development
<knome> ochosi, we'll have the nice minutes from #info
<knome> micahg, mr_pouit ?
<micahg> #info mr_pouit has been uploading newer versions of xfce components in Debian
<knome> ooh
<knome> when will they land in xubuntu?
<micahg> #info we should get them synced over next week
<knome> good
<knome> do they need more careful testing than usually?
<micahg> I don't think so, they're just point releases
<knome> okay
<micahg> we have an issue that the amd64 live ISO is oversized, does anyone care
<knome> anything else from your side? :)
<knome> i care if it's oversized on release, but not now ;)
<knome> it's still that python issue?
<micahg> right, I'm wondering about now if it impedes testing
<knome> and that will be resolved later?
<knome> well, there weren't problems earlier, so until somebody says anything about it, i don't think it matters
<micahg> well, we need to drop a language or something else to make it fit again, I don't think it'll be fixed on the backend, but I can check again
<GridCube> oh, i got a weird message the other day on a vbox
<knome> #info and64 live ISO is oversized. if it's a problem, ping micahg 
<micahg> that works :)
<knome> #info Can be fixed by dropping a language for example
<ochosi> hm, from my (artwork) perspective: can we cherry-pick git-commits (e.g. in xfwm4) for xubuntu from upstream?
<GridCube> the alternate iso did not wantt o  install untill i activated PAE on the vbox machine, said "i need PAE wont install without it" or something like that
<micahg> I've been trying to keep our build failures clean, that's easy when there are no new uploads :-/
<micahg> GridCube: right, PAE is the default kernel in precise
 * micahg guesses that's worth an info
<micahg> #info PAE kernel is the default in precise now
<knome> can you also add info on how to switch (it that's possible)
<micahg> GridCube probably could, there's a toggle in the settings somewhere
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> oh yes
<GridCube> thats easy
<knome> GridCube, will you add an #info for that?
<ochosi> micahg: sry to ask you again, but the cherry-picking from upstream, is that an option?
<micahg> ochosi: Thunderbird?
<ochosi> micahg: no, xfwm4 (there were two theming-relevant commits lately)
<ochosi> not sure there'll be a 4.8.x release with those soon enough for our release, that's why i'm asking
<GridCube> #info to change to PAE on vbox read here: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#settings-processor
<micahg> ochosi: possible, yes, if relevant to Debian as well, please file the bug there and let mr_pouit know, otherwise I can do it in Ubuntu
<ochosi> micahg: ok, sounds good. i'll check with xfce-devs also to get some release-date info
<knome> #action ochosi to investigate some cherry-picking from xfce upstream to ubuntu
<meetingology> ACTION: ochosi to investigate some cherry-picking from xfce upstream to ubuntu
<knome> anything else from pkgs/dev ?
<micahg> ochosi: we can do a 0-day sync from unstable if we need to get more testing in for something, but I've been letting most things migrate to testing
<ochosi> micahg: ok, well the commits aren't dramatic anyway, but e.g. larger alt-tab icons by default might be nice (64px instead of 48px)
<knome> #subtopic Bug Triage, Testing
<knome> GridCube, ?
<GridCube> not much testings lately, we should get into more tests soon, we are getting behind
<knome> can you post that with #info
<GridCube> #info not much testings lately, we should get into more tests soon, we are getting behind
<knome> also, would you be willing to call for more testers from the mailing lists and irc when you have some time?
<knome> i mean, wouldn't that fix the problem with getting behind
<GridCube> in my opinion the qa tracker is not very nice, its confusing
<knome> i'm not really fmailiar with it
<pleia2> some instructions for testing would be nice, maybe even one we add as a blog post ;)
<knome> pleia2, yeah, not a bad idea
<pleia2> charlie said he would be willing to help write one after the holidays
<GridCube> and it doesnt seem to do the things we would like to, like seeing what tests where done, or what the results where, i don't know
<knome> pleia2, okay, nice
<knome> #action charlie-tca to write a blog post about testing after holiday season
<GridCube> yes. charlie said he hopes to be back after the hollidays
<meetingology> ACTION: charlie-tca to write a blog post about testing after holiday season
<knome> GridCube, can you gather a list of the problems you see in the QA tracker and take them to somebody who is running it or to me?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> i can
<knome> thanks
<knome> #action GridCube to gather a list of problems with QA tracker and get back to knome/QA tracker responsibles
<meetingology> ACTION: GridCube to gather a list of problems with QA tracker and get back to knome/QA tracker responsibles
<knome> #subtopic General updates
<knome> anything elese?
<knome> -e
<GridCube> :D i got a nice present by pleia2 with xubuntu stickers :P
<knome> me too. thanks pleia2!
<GridCube> i don't know if thats relevant but i liked them :D
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<knome> not really something for the meeting minutes, but yeah
<knome> #info No other updates for now.
<knome> #topic Review blueprints that need community approval
<knome> #subtopic New wallpaper (knome)
<knome> #info Some drafts are at http://temp.knome.fi/xubuntu/precise_wall/
<knome> #info Feedback and ideas are welcome, PM knome or send email
<knome> #info Will get back to this thing later
<GridCube> :) i like the last one
<knome> #subtopic Ubiquity "application sets"
<knome> #info Specification at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Precise/UbiquityApplicationSets
<knome> #info If you know accessibility packages well, please list them at the wikipage so we know what we should install with the accessibility set but not with the others
<knome> #info Voting for the specification in the next meeting
<knome> #subtopic Default shortcut keys (Sysi)
<knome> he doesn't seem to be online
<knome> #info Specification at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Precise/DefaultShortcutKeys. Please add comments to the comments section.
<knome> #info Will get back to this item later
<knome> #subtopic Clean themes list (knome)
<knome> #info Specification at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Precise/CleanThemes
<knome> #info Please add comments to the comments section.
<knome> #info Voting and more discussion about single themes in the next meeting
<knome> #topic Discussion and guidance on any other blueprints
<knome> #info Default media player -blueprint is postponed to P+1
<knome> anything else?
<GridCube> no, just sorry for not gettingit on time
<knome> no problem
<knome> + i was referring to possible need for help with other blueprints ;)
<GridCube> :)
<knome> #subtopic Any other business
<knome> #action knome to update the meetings wikipage with the minutes ASAP
<meetingology> ACTION: knome to update the meetings wikipage with the minutes ASAP
<knome> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Dec 29 17:45:46 2011 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/xubuntu-devel/2011/xubuntu-devel.2011-12-29-17.03.moin.txt
<knome> thanks
<knome> i'll update the wiki later today
<pleia2> thanks
<knome> also, i need to go for now :)
<knome> see you later
<knome> PM works
<Unit193> Oh, meeting
<knome> Oh, gone
<knome> :P
<knome> and me too
<knome> the minutes are up at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings/
 * pleia2 adds to UWN
<knome> nice :)
<knome> pleia2, the fridge calendar is for meetings in #ubuntu-meeting only, right?
<pleia2> knome: nah, you just set the location: to be whereever the meeting is if not in #ubuntu-meeting
<knome> a-ha, okay
<pleia2> let me know if you add something, or needs something changed, I recently was granted fridge calendar editing powers
<pleia2> (so I can approve or change things people submit)
<knome> pleia2, the next meeting ;)
<knome> let me add that first
<knome> pleia2, how do i even propose an item?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<pleia2> (that link is on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/fridge/ - I should probably add it to /calendars too)
<knome> seems to appear in fridge now
<scott-work> knome: sorry i missed the meeting earlier :(
<scott-work> been a very busy day
<olbi> hello
<olbi> some1 know why exo 0.7.0 drops binding tu python?
#xubuntu-devel 2011-12-30
 * micahg is trying to get libjpeg62 off the CD
<micahg> and done :), that was easy
<Guest105> hello world
<astraljava> o/
<astraljava> Hey guys, I tend to use several terminal windows displayed at the same time on my workspace. Problem is, sometimes I can't get a quick glimpse of which window has the focus. I'd like to enhance the contrast between the window titles of focused and unfocused(?). How do I do that?
<fogdart> hi there ? Anyone to help me out on a problem ?
<fogdart> I have the latest xubuntu installed.  As I have a nice 30" screen the window sizing borders are far to small to hit with the mouse. What must i do to change this. (Old methodes (via metacity xml) do not seem to work anymore)
<Carl287> hi
<Carl287> Could not download all repository indexes
<Carl287> Could not download all repository indexes
<astraljava> Carl287: Support over #xubuntu or #ubuntu. Thanks for understanding!
<astraljava> over at*
#xubuntu-devel 2012-12-26
<GridCube> this guy is trolling the xubuntu mailing list: DR. JUAN CARLOS MUSE GENERCH
<maddernick> GridCube: I didnt get any mail from him?
<knome> xubuntu-users
<maddernick> oh
<GridCube> apparently he doesnt know how to unsuscribe or something
<pleia2> knome: want to just set to moderated?
<pleia2> (I can do it)
<pleia2> done
<knome> heh, ta
<GridCube> http://ubuntu-artists.deviantart.com/gallery/24128085#/d5omcoc
<GridCube> :)
<knome> well yeah, kind of good looking, but put it in a small size...
<GridCube> aint that bad either, except for the "powered by"
<knome> would have to see that in the designed size printed on the designed material sticker
<knome> bbl
#xubuntu-devel 2012-12-29
<knome> pleia2, did you order something from spreadshirt already, or did you consider that?
<pleia2> knome: didn't order one, might this cycle
<knome> well i was thinking the same
<knome> would be about 20€'ish
<knome> is that about the same price group that you've had?
<knome> (that's with the cheapest shirt)
<pleia2> yeah
<knome> ok
<knome> i'll look at it sometime in the near future
#xubuntu-devel 2012-12-30
<knome> good luck reading my mails to -devel :P
<bluesabre> I like the idea of using yelp
<bluesabre> knome: Is Feature Freeze (March 7) the deadline for getting new application releases in?
<bluesabre> And is there no longer an artwork freeze?  Seems like some things are missing from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<mr_pouit> just to throw my funny 2 cents into the funny xubuntu-devel threads, the new mousepad (0.3.0) is out! (but not packaged yet)
<pleia2> knome: thumbs up for jan 10th (I'll be home!), added to the google cal
<bluesabre> new mousepad, +1
<knome> bluesabre, uifreeze march 21st
<knome> bluesabre, and yes, march 7 is the deadline for new app versions
<codebrainz> ochosi, ping
#xubuntu-devel 2013-12-23
<elfy> #team - do we have any update on the session bugs in the live sessions ?
<ochosi> brainwash: in case Noskcaj is around again and i'm not until then, the gtk3 indicator patch should be applied as a patch for now (although obviously the goal is a new panel release, but that might take too long, we need testing now rather than after the release)
<slickymaster> morning all
<slickymaster> jjfrv8: ping
<amerigena> Checked the website - is anyone else having problems with mousepad?
<slickymaster> bbl
<elfy> ochosi: not sure I understand what you've said to brainwash - surely what we need is it released properly so that it can be tested, not rely on people fiddling with ppa's and patches
<doko> any xfce upstream devs here?
<doko> who do I need to bribe that upstream releases something which can be rebuilt using dh-autoreconf?
<doko> currently, I need changes like this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/160507329/xfconf_4.10.0-2_4.10.0-2ubuntu1.diff.gz
<andrzejr> doko, that's a patch against configure script, can you post a patch against configure.ac/Makefile.am?
<doko> andrzejr, no, see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=726404
<ubottu> Debian bug 726404 in libtool "libtool: Backport a new architecture (ppc64le) to Debian" [Wishlist,Open]
<andrzejr> and do you have problem only with xfconf?
<doko> andrzejr, which autoconf and automake versions does xfce require to build the autofiles?
<doko> andrzejr, no, with every package
<doko> so I would prefer if you would use dh-autoreconf for the packaging
<andrzejr> if so, go to #xfce-dev and ping NSchermer, or better drop him an email.
<doko> provided that you can make it work
<andrzejr> doko, this *may* be an issue with xfce4-dev-tools but I am not the person to help you with that
<doko> ok
<pmjdebruijn> hi guys
<pmjdebruijn> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10566 that might be of interest
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10566 in General "Display Power Percentage" [Enhancement,New]
<andrzejr> doko, what version of xfce4-dev-tools are you using?
<andrzejr> doko, if you are using a released version (with configure script etc.) it means someone has already used xfce4-dev-tools+autotools. So the version of the latter does not matter.
<andrzejr> I guess that part of the problem is that most of the releases were made quite some time ago, so whoever run "make distcheck" was likely using an old version of autotools.
<andrzejr> It would be interesting if you could re-run autogen.sh and check if the output matches your expectations.
<doko> andrzejr, do you do the ubuntu packaging?
<doko> because dh-autoreconf is supposed to do that. but doesn't. could you give me a recipy what to do for every package?
<andrzejr> no, don't know how dh-* stuff works
<andrzejr> you said you are modifying ./configure script - this script is generated using autotools and xfce-dev-tools. So if it is wrong then something happened when a developer run "make distcheck" when releasing a package.
<doko> andrzejr, sure, but it very depends on the versions of the autotools, not all of them available in ubuntu
<andrzejr> autotools (from the distribution) are only used before making configure script. Once it is ready, the package includes its own copy of all scripts it needs. (which may be out of date if it was released long time ago)
<doko> andrzejr, yes, that's the problem. what's the solution? ;p
<andrzejr> I wonder if just recreating configure script would help. If so, the only thing needed would be another *.1 release.
<andrzejr> Can you try running autogen.sh on your side and see if that helps?
<andrzejr> or git clone the package and run "make distcheck" -> this should produce a ready to use tarball for you.
<doko> hmm, I think I'll wait for one of the xfce packagers. it's not that urgent. let's pick it up later
<xnox> andrzejr: the problem is with packaging, not the upstream. A new point upstream release will not help, as we need to update libtool with unreleased libtool-patch (as in not released libtool patch). Unless upstream uses libtool from trusty to generate the tarballs.
<andrzejr> xnox, I see, thank you. Is libtool going to be released anytime soon? We could update dependencies to require it. 
<Noskcaj> lderan, Any chance you could help me with the gthumb testcase?
<lderan> sure thing
<Noskcaj> How can i find if an app is open, via app_proxy? There aren't any tests i can base this on
<lderan> theres something for getting an app that isn't created by autopilot mmm
<Noskcaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6626082/ is what i have so far (the fullscreen bit is broken, but that's for later)
<Noskcaj> I'm slowly trying to fill in http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1588/info
<lderan> shall see what i can do :)
<Noskcaj> thanks
<Noskcaj> Also, how do i find the properties of a window, so i can actually test things?
<lderan> mmm
<lderan> i shall have to ask the autopilot guy some questions on that front, from the last we talked it he confirmed that we will be able to test it if opens
<Noskcaj> lderan, i was talking to dan and elfy, We'll probably make a xubuntu autopilot branch eventually, but catfish, gthumb, and simple scan are what we should start on, since they introspect
<lderan> aye
<Noskcaj> lderan, Next time you make an autopilot test, could you use docstrings instead of comments to describe each function?
<lderan> of course
#xubuntu-devel 2013-12-24
<Noskcaj> thanks
<elfy> knome: if you get chance to can you speak to someone - if anyone is about - iso tracker is all fubar - again - showing 2 lots of images :(
<knome> hmm
<knome> i'll look at that
<knome> i should have all keys to that
<elfy> ok
<knome> hmm, yeah, two set of dailies
<elfy> yep - same the other day - I set one as not reportable
<elfy> didn't get chance last night
<elfy> and it looks like we STILL have this user session issue with the image 
<knome> yep
<knome> slow moving people around christmas
 * knome shrugs
<elfy> mmm
<knome> i just removed them from the list
<knome> if that seems to happen again and again, let's try to catch stgraber after christmas
<elfy> anyway - after xmas I hope we'll get a bit more proactive about things 
<knome> yep, i'm looking at that kind of process from my side at least
<elfy> knome: which list - got a link, wonder if it's just you that has key to the cupboard 
<knome> when everything starts to be in place and there's nothing to organize coming towards us
<knome> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds
<knome> just selected the ISOs and picked "delete from the list" as status and hit update
<elfy> oic = yea I did that I think the other day - if it's that simple then I can do that :)
<knome> yep, i didn't come up with a better solution
<elfy> kiss suits me :D
<knome> there didn't seem to be any switch to do that any other way
<knome> yep ;)
<elfy> I'll keep a weather eye on it and ping stgraber after xmas
<elfy> because I reckon on seeing the same tomorrow etc
<knome> cheers, keep me pinged about it as well, i have other unfinished business with him..
<elfy> okey doke
<knome> (related to the tracker as well)
<Unit193> elfy: I'll be pretty quick to know if something gets merged or committed to fix that session dealio, I'll ping you if I see it.
<elfy> ok - thanks - it'll be a race between you telling me or me seeing it in an e-mail then :p
<Unit193> Ah, wasn't sure you were subscribed since you asked about it "yesterday"
<elfy> yep - subscribed :) but I was asking more to see if there was any new information that wasn't there
<elfy> thought I'd subscribed x-bugs - have now :)
<Unit193> I poked in #ubuntustudio-devel about it, just in case they missed the issue. :P
<Unit193> Bug 1263188 is a direct dupe, bug 1259662 is what happens if you're in the Xfce session (so, expected), bug 1261660 is weird and "hidden" if the other one is fixed (but not a dupe)
<ubottu> bug 1263188 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "At first login, default session is xfce instead of xubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263188
<ubottu> bug 1259662 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Menus include settings applications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259662
<ubottu> bug 1261660 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "User session fails to accept settings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1261660
<elfy> Unit193: desc changed on last one - forgot to do that  previously, only found that with 32bit
<Unit193> I saw that one as well, ended up creating the needed file to make it all well.
<elfy> want to try to find the time to do a real clean install at some point this week
<elfy> Unit193: I installed your ppa the other day - which I though got the nice tabwin - apparently not
<elfy> assuming thats the alt-tab thing
<Unit193> elfy: I hope the right PPA.  ppa:unit193/xfce has it, for best results use the shimmerppa too, IIRC.
<Noskcaj> How do you add the second sound indicator to the panel? I added it, and it's broken, but forget how to reproduce it.
<elfy> Unit193: yea - was that one 
<Unit193> elfy: apt-cache policy xfwm4
<elfy> Installed: 4.11.0-0ubuntu1~ppa0.13.10.2
<Unit193> 4.11.0~0.tabwin.git20131212.edf7ad4-1  You have the xfce 4.12 PPA, then.
<elfy> yea think so
<elfy> so some fighting amonst themsleves then lol
<Unit193> I could change that to 4.11.0+tabwin if need be. ;P
<elfy> :)
<elfy> well I'm not too worried - though the tabwin I saw looked a whole lot nicer :)
<elfy> off to work now 
<elfy> Noskcaj: not sure what you mean I'm afraid - I promise I wasn't ignoring you 
<Unit193> elfy: sudo apt-get install xfwm4=4.11.0~0.tabwin.git20131212.edf7ad4-1~13.10.1  will do it. :D
<elfy> Version ‘4.11.0~0.tabwin.git20131212.edf7ad4-1~13.10.1’ for ‘xfwm4’ was not found
<elfy> run out of time now - cya later :)
<Unit193> (You'll have to change the version number on the end for trusty, if you're on it.)  Chau.
<elfy> k - will look later
<Noskcaj> elfy, I forget how i enabled it, but we have a second sound indicator which gives a link to a broken version of settings-manager which it called sound preferences
<elfy> ali1234: just prved this xchat thing - installed and used hexchat - had tv plugged in - turned tv off - back to the 1990's for that 
<Unit193> elfy: Don't have to force it now.
<elfy> Unit193: looks better :)
<brainwash> what needs to be done to release the patched version of xfce4-power-manager (full systemd support) for trusty and also for saucy?
<brainwash> bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<elfy> is it in the sponsor queue? 
<pmjdebruijn> on that topic, I'd like to point out: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10566 (includes trivial patch)
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10566 in General "Display Power Percentage" [Enhancement,New]
<brainwash> we don't have a SRU report yet
<elfy> oh - didn't read saucy
<brainwash> trusty and saucy
<brainwash> well, first trusty :D
<elfy> yea - my eyes blank when I seen saucy :p
<elfy> as far as trusty - afaik we are trying to get things on the sponsor queue 
<brainwash> Noskcaj might need to solve a packaging issue first
<brainwash> but I really don't feel like waiting another month until something happens
<brainwash> we got the PPA
<brainwash> I cannot force people to do things, but we really should focus on fixing these issues
<elfy> I suppose what we really need at the moment is a list of these issues and PPA's people have kicking about for everything
<brainwash> we need a plan
<brainwash> :D
<elfy> I have a plan 
<elfy> so far it is on track :D
<elfy> but seriously what we need is somewhere that we can list these things - with any related PPA's 
<elfy> then TEAM can fill in their bits and the rest of us know what's going on
<brainwash> right, launchpad bug reports are great, but after some time many of them get ignored
<elfy> yea 
<elfy> I for one am completely at a loss where we are with anything - which really isn't a good place to be
<elfy> brainwash: set up a pad - mail the list with TEAM in the subject :)
<elfy> http://pad.ubuntu.com/
<elfy> back of to work now
<brainwash> eventually I'll do that
<elfy> that the plan? 
<elfy> :p
<brainwash> an improved blueprint site would be awesome, with a timeline, deadlines, a better overview and easy access
<mads_> Hey guys. I've been using Xubuntu for a while now and have been looking into contributing but I'm not sure how to proceed. Can anyone here point me in the right direction? I was thinking bug-fixing or development, or whatever is needed.
<pleia2> I can't speak to development (aside from always needing help there), but we do need more testers
<mads_> What would you recommend doing to get into helping with testing?
<pleia2> http://xubuntu.org/news/help-us-test-xubuntu-14-04-lts/
<pleia2> was grabbing the link, just on slow vacation wifi :)
<mads_> Heh, it's fine. I'll give it a read. Thanks.
#xubuntu-devel 2013-12-25
<mikodo> Hey guys, thanks! This channel is slow enough for me to take a few lines and express, how much I like the product. I really missed having Gnome2 DE and compiz running with the inverse, for my eyes! I have been running Xcalib -i -a on startup and and a launcher to switch back and forth with. I missed having my wallpaper pictures with it like in Gnome2 due to every time I used the inverse, of course I had a negative wallpaper (suck
<mikodo> y), so I didn't use one, just a black screen (inverted from white lol), so I tried Kwin on Xubuntu recently (yesterday), and on Debian Testing Xfce and with both was hit with a bug that will not use my OpenGL 2 driver to run the inverse, saying I needed it, when I have it , so that was out. I was then going to reinstall Compiz stable version 0.8.8 and use it on Xubuntu, when today, just before I started messing with Compiz again,
<mikodo>  I thought, why not just invert my collection of graphic wallpapers, and use them in the inverse with xcalib -i -a and be done with it? Well, I am so pleased with the result that I just had to send a thank you note to everyone that contributes to the distro. I know I should send a note to Xfce devs too, and I may. Thanks again. 
<knome> mikodo, thanks for the nice words, and enjoy
<mikodo> knome, :)
<Guest52695> ok
<andrzejr> what is the difference between "Action buttons->suspend" and "Close lid (suspend)" - the latter freezes my machine, the Xfce method works fine.
<brainwash> andrzejr: lid close might trigger suspend twice, see bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<brainwash> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2195625
<brainwash> ^ :D
<brainwash> guess he won't like some of the new features (which all require more RAM)
<forestpiskie> brainwash: funnily enough - I just posted in that thread
#xubuntu-devel 2013-12-26
<Noskcaj> micahg, Do you have the time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/trusty/xfce4-session/light-locker/+merge/196436 yet?
<Noskcaj> Or some of my other stuff so i can get a testimonial for MOTU and xubuntu packageset
<micahg> I hate UDD merges
<Noskcaj> Sorry? ;)
 * micahg looks quickly at bug 1263279
<ubottu> bug 1263279 in python-boto (Ubuntu) "Sync python-boto 2.20.1-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263279
<Noskcaj> thanks
<Noskcaj> I think bug 1212848 is my only other sync. I really need to finish off the ktp stuff
<ubottu> bug 1212848 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu) "Sync ktp-accounts-kcm 0.7.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1212848
<micahg> I'm reluctant to upload python-boto right before bed since I'm not sure how it interacts with the various cloud packages that depend on it
 * micahg sees if the other one is any better
<micahg> s/better/easier/
<Noskcaj> The ktp stuff is very simple
<micahg> sigh, that's really not good on the ktp-accounts-kcm bug, it needs more than a fakesync, it needs a tarball repackage
<micahg> wait, which one is which (this is all horribly OT here)
<Noskcaj> yeah. KDE make their tarballs from a git upstream tracking branch, which makes stuff harder than it has to be
<micahg> phew, it's ok
<brainwash> ochosi: does the transparency fix for the gtk3 indicator wrapper actually work?
<brainwash> applied the patch, nothing changed
<elfy> brainwash: I sent a mail to the list with the PPAs I think we've got for the new stuff for people to add anything else they know about
<knome> did we/you schedule a meeting for today?
<elfy> #agree Next meeting on Thursday, January 2nd at 19:00 UTC
<knome> oki
<elfy> seems like we were actually awake at that point :)
<knome> ;)
<elfy> /s/still awake
<elfy> :)
<brainwash> downloaded the daily image, fired up vbox and... lightdm greeter does not list the user "xubuntu"
<brainwash> didn't someone fix this?
<elfy> nope - if you look at the bug(s) you'll see that
<elfy> none of this user session stuff has got further than triage for us
<brainwash> so strange
<elfy> and - if you don't bother to look at bugs - look at Iso tracker - where it's still listed
<elfy> maybe so - I'm off now
<knome> micahg, can you look into the session issue? Unit193 has created a branch that should fix the issue, now we just need updating some packages for that.
<ElderDryas> pleia2: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/best-distro-2013.html (see 2nd Place :)
<brainwash> wait what... the branch that fixes the user session is 2 weeks old
<brainwash> knome: :(
<Unit193> It's pretty easy to test, boot the live cd in text mode, create the file, service lightdm start.
<Noskcaj> If we're going to put more xfce 4.11 parts in 14.04, we really should get them in sooner rather thn later. At least libxfce4ui.
<Noskcaj> And can some more people on the team leave testimonials at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Noskcaj#Xubuntu_PackageSet ?
#xubuntu-devel 2013-12-27
<bluesabre> Unit193: finally fixed the daily builds of lightdm-gtk-greeter in trusty
<bluesabre> ochosi: will probably do an official 1.7.0 release of the greeter tomorrow
<bluesabre> and parole either tomorrow or saturday
<Unit193> Alrighty-o.
<bluesabre> +1 on Noskcaj's comment on getting 4.11 components in soon
 * Unit193 updates vm.
 * bluesabre installed a fedora-20-xfce vm today
<bluesabre> non-xubuntu xfce is not pretty
<Unit193> Fixed, eh? :P  201312270012~ubuntu14.04.1
<Unit193> Not much in the new xfce4-terminal, crash fix and url selection fix.
<Unit193> http://git.xfce.org/apps/xfce4-terminal/commit/?id=a33597ba929fb4cccb3626b0329c4db297816385
<Unit193> http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/commit/?id=2b800f4f994e0e3951fc221933705051329b75bd xfwm too, nice.  Doesn't contain the new tabwin yet, and still has the zoom/transparency conflict.
<ali12341> what conflict is that?
<Unit193> Alt+scroll wheel on the title, no big deal I'd think.
<ali12341> i don't follow
<ali12341> alt+scroll on the title bar makes the window transparent?
<ali12341> zooming actually uses the easymove key
<Unit193> Mhmm, used to, never used it much, just remembered it randomly.
<ali12341> so you can change it
<ali12341> yeah changing it does make transparency work again
<Unit193> Yep, just tested.
 * pleia2 adds link from drc
<ochosi> brainwash: yes, it was merged to master. i dunno whether it'll solve all the issues, but it's definitely an improvement
<elfy> hi ochosi 
<ochosi> ey
 * ochosi is already on his way out again
<ochosi> later
<elfy> :)
<elfy> Noskcaj ochosi bug 1264448
<ubottu> bug 1264448 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu) "Date time undersized" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264448
<Noskcaj> It's fine for me on trust gtk2
<Noskcaj> but i do shrink my panel
<Noskcaj> But it's a PPA issue, so i'll check it when my dev pc get's set up
<Noskcaj> Does it work without the shimmer PPA?
<elfy> Noskcaj: it might be ok in gtk2 - but we need to be looking at these gtk3 things - we aren't shipping gtk2 :)
<elfy> and I had the same issue with it when I built the gtk3 stuff rather than your ppa and without the shimmer one
<Noskcaj> ok.
<elfy> we need to have some sort of record of these issues - there might be a bug for it/or people might be aware of it
<brainwash> ochosi: so I want the new terminal icon to be changed/reverted back.. did you create it or who did and how can I inform the creator?
<brainwash> xubuntu-icon-theme
<brainwash> it's too dark, almost plain black and every time I see it I dislike it even more
<forestpiskie> some people without their glasses on can't actually see it -the white $_ just looks like a blur - it wouldn't actually be an issue to me if the panel itself wasn't almost black too
<brainwash> right, people use the icons (window buttons in the panel) for better orientation
<brainwash> but black on black is hard to spot
<hugoangelo> hi all, I just starting testing (1st time) package Mousepad on Xubuntu and verified that the test results don't match the ones on the testcases. I believe that these are not bugs, but for beginners as myself is a bit confusing. Is there a way to inform the responsible for the testcases to check them or should I ignore an keep testing other packages?
<hugoangelo> I tried to submit the test as failed, but without a bug number it won't let me
<hugoangelo> should I submit as passed with some text on the comments box?
<brainwash> hugoangelo: I don't know how testing works exactly, but why not create a bug report on launchpad and then link to it?
<hugoangelo> ok, tks
<elfy> hugoangelo: hi
<elfy> what is it about the testcase you think is wrong? 
<elfy> you can in fact do a bug for that 
<hugoangelo> - On "This test will check that Mousepad can find and highlight searched text", step 6, the selected "the" is the second one because of step 5. This makes steps 6 and 7 inaccurate.
<hugoangelo> - On "This test will check that Mousepad can find and replace text, including case sensitivity and saves on close", step 13, since on step 1 we use a new document, the "Save as" dialog is presented (without closing Mousepad).
<hugoangelo> Probably these are not bugs (hence I did not report them), but these testcases should be updated so beginners as myself won't get confused.
<hugoangelo> (sorry about this copy/paste from the comment I was going to send)
<elfy> hang on - logging onto the tracker
<elfy> mmm - I remember now - the bug link is missing from packages
<elfy> hugoangelo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+filebug
<elfy> then make sure to put the testcase number in the bug text
<hugoangelo> I'm just new at this, actually this is my first test so I'm really just kinda lost
<elfy> we're pretty quick at getting those bugs sorted out 
<elfy> hugoangelo: yep, that's understood
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1210728
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1210728 in Ubuntu QA Website "Report a testcase bug missing from package tracker" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elfy> hugoangelo: you can me too this one as well :)
<hugoangelo> ok
<elfy> and as far as the package test goes - if the testcase is wrong - but you'd pass it if the testcase was correct - then pass it - just note that there is an issue with the testcase
<elfy> don't fail mousepad because the testcase needs to be fixed :)
<elfy> does that make sense?
<hugoangelo> ups
<hugoangelo> ok, updated to pass ;)
<hugoangelo> tks
<elfy> welcome :)
<elfy> and thanks for joining in - your input is appreciated 
<hugoangelo> :)
<brainwash> elfy: I can confirm that the time string gets truncated
<brainwash> "Date time undersized"
<brainwash> but we won't use the date/time indicator, so not a big deal as of now
<brainwash> with the now fixed indicator-sound-gtk2 package we could even delay gtk3 indicators until 14.10, just a thought
<elfy> brainwash: again we're back to the who or where does it say "we won't use the date/time indicator"
<elfy> I've not seen that said by anyone apart from you :)
<elfy> it's certainly not on the roadmap 
<elfy> and I would hate to see gtk3 not get into trusty
<elfy> and if we don't then we need to look at all the old gtk2 inds we don't have anymore and get them in 
<elfy> messages for one
<elfy> they have all been falling by the wayside release by release - and if we all have is sound in gtk2 and we don't get gtk3 then we should lose the whole lot
<andrzejr> brainwash, elfy, datetime should be fixed in xfce4-indicator-master (I hope)
<elfy> andrzejr: ok - thanks for letting me know
<pleia2> ElderDryas: thanks for the link re: Xubuntu #2
<pleia2> I forgot to bring a copy of the 14.04 iso on this trip, booooo
 * pleia2 attempts download over lousy wifi
<ElderDryas> pleia2: np
<ElderDryas> lousy or lossy :)
<pleia2> both ;) thank goodness for tcp and rsync
<brainwash> elfy: doesn't date/time require the unity settings manager for configuration?
<brainwash> same for indicator-power
<brainwash> and indicator-session I assume
<brainwash> "we" only want the minimum amount of unity in xubuntu, right?
<Unit193> We already bring in enough with indicator-sound.
<brainwash> but it does not require the settings manager, only pavucontrol
<Unit193> Because of how the seeds work, we pull gnome-control-center onto the ISO.
<brainwash> so this question needs to be answered: should current panel items get replaced by the gtk3 indicator equivalents?
<brainwash> date/time/, power, session
<Unit193> I've stuck to 2 because the new panel doesn't handle color/bg/transparency.  Indicators are more likely to break than "panel items"
<brainwash> but this transparency issue will get fixed eventually
<brainwash> on top of that, you can place panel item everywhere you like, indicators are bound to the indicator area
<brainwash> and you cannot change the order I think
<Unit193> Well, may have to go with power if xfpm isn't "fixed" to work with sysd.
<brainwash> already fixed
<brainwash> PPA only as of now
<brainwash> currently we got all the new stuff spread across various PPAs
<brainwash> and branches
<Unit193> Mhmm.
<Unit193> I was thinking upstream, in Debian and preferred in Xfce.
<brainwash> not sure what the guys upstream intend to do
<brainwash> bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<brainwash> includes links to debian and xfce
<brainwash> and it already has been fixed in OpenSUSE
<brainwash> Unit193: did you build xfwm4 tabwin with MONITOR_ROOT_PIXMAP enabled?
<brainwash> I mean to activate the smooth greeter -> desktop transition
<andrzejr> brainwash, transparency is fixed in xfce4-panel master. Current solution will probably not work with a future gtk3 panel but that's another issue.
<andrzejr> brainwash, you can change order of indicators in the indicator plugin.
<brainwash> andrzejr: I did apply the "Fix transparency issues with GTK3 plugins" fix, but it did not change anything at all, so let me try and rebuild again
<andrzejr> You can also use multiple indicator plugins if you prefer to distribute the indicators across the panel.
<brainwash> ok, gonna try to change order too :)
<brainwash> awesome
<andrzejr> brainwash, are you using xfce4-panel/master branch?
<brainwash> using Noskcaj's PPA
<brainwash> and did a simple rebuild
<brainwash> with this particular fix
<brainwash> so there is most likely something wrong on my end
<andrzejr> hmm.. noskcaj's package is based on wrapper3 branch but the patch should still apply cleanly. Let me know if you spot any issues.
<ochosi> brainwash: it was merged from elementary upstream, best to complain there
<brainwash> andrzejr: ok
<brainwash> ochosi: so we just use the new one?
<brainwash> eOS uses plank, so there shouldn't be any problems with a plain dark icon
<ochosi> brainwash: can you file an issue on github so i remember to take care of it next year
<brainwash> ochosi: alright
<brainwash> oh, almost forgot about this.. parole 0.5.90, about dialog shows a blurry icon
<ochosi> ty
<brainwash> 0.5.2 reserves a smaller area for the icon
<brainwash> so we might need a high res version of the parole icon :)
<brainwash> in trusty
<ochosi> mm, good point, we should look into that too
<ochosi> currwntly we have 64px i think
<brainwash> and sorry for bothering you with low res icons once again (remember the trash icon?)
<ochosi> np
<ochosi> bbl
<Unit193> brainwash: Yes.
<Unit193> (Isn't smooth for me yet, seems xfsettingsd and/or /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc sets it black.
<brainwash> Unit193: ah, you already mentioned this
<brainwash> strange =S
<Unit193> Mhmm.
<Unit193> Still, cuts down on the grey, I notice now more because the netbook doesn't have it.
<brainwash> will or does bug 1193716 affect xubuntu trusty?
<ubottu> bug 1193716 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Monitor turns off after 10 minutes of inactivity despite the fact that XScreensaver has been removed from Lubuntu" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193716
<brainwash> I'll test that
<ochosi> brainwash: that's supposedly X11's buitlin screensaver extension
<ochosi> i think the powermanager doesnt control that extension
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> so, what to do?
<Unit193> brainwash: You have a seemless transition now right?
<brainwash> Unit193: yes, no blank screen at all
<Unit193> Hrm, mind trying xfwm and/or xfdesktop from ppa?
<Unit193> Is your setup non-standard?
<brainwash> yes, it's a mess
<brainwash> do you also use upstream lightdm-gtk-greeter?
<brainwash> which contains the root background fixes
<Unit193> From the daily ppa, in vbox yep.
<brainwash> ok, so I'll test your PPA packages in few minutes
<brainwash> ochosi: should xfce4-power-manager be marked as invalid package then?
<brainwash> invalid or wishlist
<ochosi> brainwash: i guess wishlist, but anyway, this should be fixed upstream somehow
<ochosi> but as there is no maintainer, i'm not sure
<brainwash> or via light-locker and it's non existing gui settings window :)
<ochosi> feel free to submit a patch for that one ;)
<elfy> brainwash: I got that 10 minutes inactivity thing going on here - not sure what it's caused by, must be something in one of the ppa's - with a clean vanilla install I didn't have it
<brainwash> it's caused by the X server
<elfy> needs to be fixed whatever it is though 
<brainwash> vanilla install? you mean with xscreensaver?
<ochosi> just a setting
<elfy> brainwash: yea
<elfy> install from iso - not happening 
<brainwash> right, xscreensaver does allow to change the settings
<elfy> yep
<brainwash> and it can even show screensavers, lots of them :)
<brainwash> it's so superior xD
<brainwash> I will try to work on solution for light-locker or xfce4-power-manager
<brainwash> but I usually get distracted by other projects
<ochosi> sounds good
<ochosi> anyway, g2g, bbl
<brainwash> Unit193: installed your packages and I cannot spot any black screen flicker
<Unit193> Good.  Thanks.
<brainwash> tabwin seems to work (first time actually seeing it)
<Unit193> Of course it does, main reason for that to exist, quite like it.  So, did you happen to do anything weird with xfce4-session?
<brainwash> no
<brainwash> http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/commit/?id=596ac7b07939b3b93c6253b2db704a91e68e75d0
<brainwash> is great too :)
<brainwash> it should be the default xfce4-session binary and (xubuntu) config
<brainwash> can you verify the black flicker with a new user account?
<Unit193> Sure, still happens.
<brainwash> and the culprit is xfce4-session?
<brainwash> or unknown? :)
<Unit193> Unknown technically, yes. :)
#xubuntu-devel 2013-12-28
<ochosi> brainwash: can you show me what the issue is with the parole icon? looks ok to me: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-12282013-014754am.php
<Noskcaj> bluesabre, What do you suggest i do to fix http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=731363
<ubottu> Debian bug 731363 in catfish "catfish: depends on locate undocumented and without favoring mlocate" [Normal,Open]
<Noskcaj> And http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=589777 is worth adding to the bzr
<ubottu> Debian bug 589777 in catfish "catfish: [Patch] Make it easier to translate files found message" [Minor,Open]
<Unit193> Noskcaj: It's simple, can you use catfish without locate/mlocate installed?  If yes, drop locate to recommends and in such a way that it recommends mlocate first, then locate:  Recommends: mlocate | locate
<Noskcaj> Unit193, I was asking bluesabre that question, since i don't knnow
<Unit193> (It does.)
<bluesabre> Noskcaj: I'll be doing an upstream fix for that this weekend, probably to be released Sunday.
<Noskcaj> ok
<bluesabre> ping me if I don't mention it sometime this weekend :)
<brainwash> ochosi: oh, that is odd, for me the icon gets resized in the about dialog window
<ochosi> brainwash: you're using elementary-xfce from git maybe?
<ochosi> (i.e. as svg icontheme)
<brainwash> ppa one
<ochosi> hm
<ochosi> then i don't know
<ochosi> can you still show me a screenshot so i know what resolution you get
<brainwash> trusty and all these PPAs
<ochosi> Noskcaj: can you update the panel in the PPA to just use the last version from master instead of the separate branch? it's not up-to-date anymore
<Unit193> ochosi: ...And package garcon too?
<brainwash> ochosi: give me a few minutes
<Noskcaj> ochosi, I think i had just used a release version, but sure
<Unit193> Noskcaj: You copied from pouit's PPA.
<ochosi> Noskcaj: i think you used the (at the time appropriate) wrapper3 branch of the panel
<ochosi> which has meanwhile been merged
<ochosi> yeah, and garcon would be useful as well
<Noskcaj> oh yeah, you're right. updating nwo
<ochosi> great, thanks a lot!
<Noskcaj> Just master for both?
<Unit193> ochosi: Can't build the panel without new garcon, last I knew.
<ochosi> Noskcaj: yeah, i guess that'd be ideal
<Noskcaj> And while people are here, do we have anything we can bribe corsac with to upload the 4.11 stuff to debian?
<brainwash> ochosi: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/parole0.php
<ochosi> brainwash: wowza, that is *huge*
<brainwash> maybe some trusty magic?
<ochosi> brainwash: could you report a bug in bugzilla just so that i doN't forget to look into that?
<ochosi> Noskcaj: not sure we have anything to bribe him...
<brainwash> ochosi: ok
<brainwash> can anyone else confirm this huge icon in the parole about dialog?
<brainwash> preferable trusty and the latest parole version
<Noskcaj> brainwash, Fine here, but this is trusty with standard repos, so 0.5.4
<brainwash> Noskcaj: thanks :)
<ochosi> night everyone
<brainwash> good night
<Noskcaj> And idea why building garcon stops at "usr/share/gtk-doc/html/garcon/* is missing" ?
<bluesabre> maybe build with --enable-gtk-doc ?
<bluesabre> lightdm-gtk-greeter 1.7.0 released: https://launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter/1.7/1.7.0
<bluesabre> I'll try to have a stable ppa up tomorrow, and get an upload request in
<bluesabre> gotta go, bbl
<brainwash> bluesabre: any ideas regarding the huge icon in parole -> about? http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/parole0.php
<brainwash> trusty
<brainwash> it looks fine in 0.5.4, but not in the latest dev release (Xfce 4.12 ppa and compiled from source)
<elfy> plugins don't work here either
<elfy> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9904 perhaps still
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 9904 in General "Notification icon plugin not working" [Normal,Needinfo]
<bluesabre> brainwash: could you check if the same happens with catfish?  it may be a gtk3 bug
<bluesabre> elfy, yeah, that's a known issue, hopefully we'll be able to get to the bottom of it somehow
<brainwash> oh right, it's gtk3 now, let me check
<brainwash> bluesabre: yes, happens with catfish too
<brainwash> big icon
<bluesabre> sweet!
<elfy> bluesabre: ok - thought it might be
<elfy> is it xset s off which stops screen blanking once you've got xflock patched?
<bluesabre> I think
<elfy> abiword doesn't have an icon at all in the about dialogue 
<elfy> bluesabre: ta
<bluesabre> catfish in fedora 20 also has a ginormous icon
<elfy> they are bit on the large size :p
<bluesabre> I'll see what I can dig up
<brainwash> bigger is better, everyone knows that
<brainwash> I don't even dislike the bigger size of the icon in the about dialog, only the blurriness is somewhat annoying
<bluesabre> its a feature...
<bluesabre> (07:54:55 AM) Topic for #gtk+ set by Company at 08:36:45 AM on 10/05/2013
<bluesabre> (07:56:56 AM) bluesabre: Greeting, I was wondering if this is a feature or bug of gtk 3.10?  Icon sizes in the GtkAboutDialog have grown significantly.  Seeing this with at least Parole Media Player and Catfish in Ubuntu 14.04 and Fedora 20...  http://imagebin.org/284159
<bluesabre> (07:57:22 AM) baedert: feature
<bluesabre> ochosi, ready to draw more 128px icons?
<bluesabre> elfy, I now have a stable ppa for lightdm-gtk-greeter in case you want to do some light testing before I get it up on the repos
<bluesabre> https://launchpad.net/~lightdm-gtk-greeter-team/+archive/stable
<bluesabre> Unti193 ^
<bluesabre> *Unit193 too
<brainwash> bluesabre: does the smooth greeter -> desktop transition work for you? or didn't you test it yet?
<bluesabre> brainwash: haven't tested it yet... but don't we still need a fix in xfwm for that?
<bluesabre> elfy, relevant changelog here: https://launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+milestone/1.7.0
<brainwash> bluesabre: and xfdesktop, don't know what the current status is regarding packaging for trusty
<brainwash> but Unit193's Xfce PPA does offer very recent versions of xfdesktop and xfwm4 (build with the root pixmap flag and also including tabwin)
<brainwash> and lightdm-gtk-greeter 1.7.0 includes the background fixes
<bluesabre> ah
<bluesabre> so, theoretically the combination of those two should do it
<brainwash> now we just need to get this stuff into the official repo :D
<brainwash> or backport the patches.. it's so complicated :(
<bluesabre> yeah, it gets to be a pain
<brainwash> I seems as if we got lost in a big ocean of PPAs, branches and bug reports
<brainwash> and the release of 14.04 LTS is getting closes
<brainwash> closer
<bluesabre> yeah, hopefully we'll have another person with upload rights soon so we can see fixes pushed to the repos more quickly
<brainwash> like you? :)
<brainwash> make it happen
<elfy> xset s off didn't see to make any difference then
<elfy> bluesabre: ok got that PPA here now - though what sort of testing you want people to do would be a help :)
<elfy> back later
<bluesabre> brainwash: that's the goal ;)
<bluesabre> elfy, I'll get you a list today
<jBart> hello
<jBart> does anyone how buggy xubuntu 14.04 still is?
<jBart> *does anyone know
<pjotr> knome: hello, there's an important new development for the default double-click interval, which has been discussed in this old bug report:
<pjotr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1004400
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1004400 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu: default double click time is too short" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pjotr> Upstream at Xfce, the double-click interval has been increased to 400 ms:
<pjotr> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10562
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10562 in Mouse Settings "Default double-click time should be increased" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<pjotr> Now it might take a long time before this fix lands downstream at Xubuntu automatically. Perhaps not yet for Xubuntu 14.04. That would be a pity, because it's such an irritating bug. And Xubuntu 14.04 will be LTS, with a very long lifetime....
<pjotr> So my request: please apply this improved default setting in Xubuntu 14.04 LTS.....
<ochosi> bluesabre: ok, good to know, i guess we have to check the about dialogs now then...
<ochosi> will be quite a painful lot of work i'm afraid if we want it all to work just fine
<elfy> that's going to be great then - just what we'll want 
<ochosi> elfy: well the alternative is to use appicons from another iconset
<ochosi> that way i could reduce the workload to practically zero
<ochosi> i suggested that a while ago, but nobody seemed thrilled about it
<brainwash> ochosi: https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/commit/20dc2356c8e17285199498f3f05372610d541c40
<elfy> must have been quite a while ago then - I've not noticed/seen that discussion
<brainwash> this has also changed the spacing in the gtk greeter, intended?
<ochosi> brainwash: not really intended, but also not really a problem, is it?
<ochosi> elfy: it was probably not wordy enough, i didn't want to make it a vote or something
<brainwash> no, it's fine I guess
<elfy> ochosi: aah
<ochosi> basically i suggested using something like faenza or even something newer like pacifica for appicons
<elfy> ochosi: I guess what we really need to do with the first meeting is recap on where we are with everything and how likely it's going to be to get things done in time
<ochosi> faenza is probably the most complete in terms of icons and sizes
<ochosi> yeah, i agree
<elfy> because the middle of april is not very far 
<ochosi> things have to start to move soonish
<ochosi> i won't be back before jan 3rd or 4th though
<ochosi> before that only sporadically
<brainwash> ochosi: but I notice the increased padding every time I see the greeter, maybe I'll get used to it eventually :)
<ochosi> and i'd presume it's the same with everyone more or less
<ochosi> brainwash: hehe, ok. well if you remind me after jan 4th i'll take a closer look ;)
<elfy> yea - I'm worried we'll get the same thing with april as we did with the sound ind in saucy we all knew, but it didn't get done in time
<ochosi> +1
<elfy> ochosi: next meeting was set for the 2nd - maybe we should find out when people are back and then move it to then
<ochosi> yeah, but i guess many are even away now
<elfy> reall meeting with as many about as possible needs to happen really
<elfy> yea
<ochosi> we also need a good agenda
<elfy> yep
<ochosi> not everything has to happen during the meeting, but i think we need to find a way to really assign certain issues to ppl
<ochosi> who will follow them up
<elfy> indeed 
<ochosi> e.g. Noskcaj said he'll put up the latest panel version in a PPA
<elfy> the biggest issue we've got is getting things into repos properly - bit of a roadblock that
<ochosi> so after we test that, i suppose we try to get that into the sponsor's queue
<ochosi> yeah, i know
<elfy> ochosi: wouldn't it be easier to update the existing one?
<ochosi> yeah, but someone has to upload it
<elfy> mmm
<Noskcaj> ochosi, I've got garcon updated, i'll get panel sometime today if my shoulder stops hurting
<ochosi> the sponsor's queue can help with that
<elfy> right
<ochosi> Noskcaj: great! thanks for that!
<elfy> hi Noskcaj 
<Noskcaj> hey elfy 
<brainwash> give bluesabre the upload superpower!
<ochosi> another thing that would help is if Noskcaj gets approved so he can upload stuff directly
<Noskcaj> I'll try and get libxfce4ui into the ubuntu repo after than so it doesn't block all the other 4.11 stuff
<Noskcaj> :)
<ochosi> yeah, we need both Noskcaj and bluesabre ideally
<elfy> yep
<brainwash> oh, Noskcaj not yet able to upload? o.o
<ochosi> Noskcaj: indeed, that'll be very nice to have that there
<Noskcaj> Go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Noskcaj#Xubuntu_PackageSet to help
<Noskcaj> brainwash, I have no power so far, although i should get MOTU and xubuntu packageset soon, if i'm allowed to apply by email, in two months time if not
<Noskcaj> And DM sometime in the next few months
<ochosi> anyway, i gotta go, will be back sometime
<ochosi> elfy: if you're around the next few days and wanna reschedule the meeitng to something post jan4th or 3rd, you have my +1
<ochosi> seey'all
<Noskcaj> FYI, i probably can't make the meeting if it's the 4th
<elfy> ochosi: ok - might be good to try and do something to set it up via mailing list 
<elfy> knome: ^^ from about 15 minutes ago re meeting
<elfy> Noskcaj: you're on my todo list - I have to ration how long to sit here for at the moment 
<elfy> back tomorrow at some point now though
<Noskcaj> :)
<lderan> oh Noskcaj, i had a bit of a go getting that test working, i haven't had much luck with it so far sadly. I am able to get the GTKWindows from the proxy object but it doesn't seem to be returning anything useful yet
<Noskcaj> lderan, All i've got is gthumb opening and testing if it's title is correct, plus a few process manager tests for other apps
<lderan> aye
<bluesabre> ochosi: or just quickly scale the 64px up to 128px
<brainwash> bluesabre: just wondering, can't svg files be used directly for things like the about dialog?
<brainwash> does anyone use light-locker and allows it auto lock the session on suspend/hibernate?
<brainwash> if someone does, take a look at bug 1264563 please
<ubottu> bug 1264563 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "lightdm not aware of session lock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264563
<sergio-br2> brainwash, i can confirm this issue here too, for suspend
<brainwash> sergio-br2: thanks for verifying it
<sergio-br2> blueman will not be the default bluetooth settings manager in xubuntu trusty?
<brainwash> it won't be?
<sergio-br2> The "Bluetooth Settings..." menu in the indicator goes to gnome bluetooth manager
<sergio-br2> *new gtk3 indicator
<brainwash> right, it's the unity indicator
<brainwash> as of now we don't know yet, which indicators will be used in 14.04
<sergio-br2> yeah, and it has the same problems, like the bluetooth icon vanish when you turn off bluetooth
<brainwash> some gtk3 indicators are designed to only work with the unity/gnome settings manager
<brainwash> and some behave strangely
<brainwash> but feel free to gather all the glitches and errors you encounter and report them eventually
<sergio-br2> so, many plugins will be not in "Add New Items" ?
<bluesabre> brainwash: yeah, but we use png in our theme for the noticable speed difference
<bluesabre> brb
<brainwash> sergio-br2: plugins or gtk3 indicators?
<sergio-br2> currently, it's possible to add the old and the new plugins.
<brainwash> gtk3 indicators are displayed in the indicator panel area
<sergio-br2> These new gtk3 indicators is a little strange, they are only one indicator. The olds, they are many in the "Add new items" window, in panel
<brainwash> right, it's a different concept
<brainwash> however, you can add several indicator panel items to the panel and configure which indicators should be displayed in each one
<brainwash> it is somewhat strange, yes
<brainwash> so you can use the "old" panel items or the "new" indicators, or even both
<sergio-br2> yeah, but it is a bit confused for end-user
<sergio-br2> probably, in the release, will have only gtk3 indicators in the panel options?
<brainwash> we don't know yet
<brainwash> the current panel items do work, the equivalent gtk3 indicators mostly cause some problems
<brainwash> indicator- power, session, date/time, bluetooth
<sergio-br2> other question is why "keyboard" indicator is not hidden by default. The expected behavior is: it only appears if you have 2 keyboards in config, like pt-br and french
<sergio-br2> and there is no icon for it. I think i send this in mailing list
<brainwash> it's visible in unity too, by default
<sergio-br2> yeah, i already see this, but it is strange. And if you use only 1 keyboard, then it it just takes up unnecessary space
<brainwash> you can hide is manually
<sergio-br2> yes, i can do
<brainwash> via dconf of via indicator panel item settings dialog
<sergio-br2> but it's not more friendly it is hidden by default?
<brainwash> but this is a general ubuntu issue I think
<sergio-br2> like the old gnome panel
<brainwash> well, go ahead and file a bug report :)
<sergio-br2> there is, i think... or not?
<sergio-br2> i will see that
<brainwash> for this particular issue? don't know
<brainwash> as of now it does not really affect Xubuntu
<brainwash> the daily iso still ships with the old panel
<sergio-br2> yeah, it's true
<brainwash> sergio-br2: this new (cli only) project might interest you -> https://github.com/ali1234/panel-switch
<Noskcaj> What do you guys think i need to do to fix http://paste.ubuntu.com/6653916/ ?
<brainwash> sergio-br2: a tool so laod/save panel configurations, maybe it will be included in 14.04
<sergio-br2> humm, you save a config in one desktop, and can use in other desktop, is it?
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> well, I did not test it yet
<sergio-br2> interesting
<brainwash> might be handy to share panel configurations or simply to switch between different panel setups
<sergio-br2> i do many changes in xfce4 panel
<sergio-br2> has it support to whisker menu?
<brainwash> is whisker menu somehow special?
<brainwash> I assume that the configuration gets saved in .config/xfce4/ too
<brainwash> make a backup and try the tool, I'll test it tomorrow, so I cannot tell you right now if it works
<sergio-br2> ok
<brainwash> Noskcaj: http://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce4-dev/2010-April/028076.html
<gottcode> sergio-br2: whisker menu stores its configuration in .config/xfce4/ like everything else so it should work fine with panel-switch
<ali12341> it does?
<ali12341> panel-switch only backs up the panel channel
<gottcode> under the panel folder, yes
<gottcode> I should have been more specific :)
<ali12341> yeah it doesn't back that up
<ali12341> it backs up .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml line by line. anything else has to be specially handled by parsing the config
<gottcode> interesting
<ali12341> currently it handles launchers only
<ali12341> ideally you'd store all the stuff from those .rc files in xfconf
<gottcode> I am planning on converting to xfconf at some point
<ali12341> it should be quite easy
<gottcode> the tricky part is monitoring xfconf for changes as I don't use a GObject
<ali12341> xfconf has a wrapper library
<ali12341> it probably uses GObject inside
<ali12341> you can also use it over dbus using some other implementation
<gottcode> that is quite convenient
<andrzejr> gottcode, it's fairly easy to use for simple settings, if you need something a bit more complex (lists) look at the indicator plugin.
<gottcode> thanks, will do
<ali12341> you do have to use some glib stuff... it uses glib types for everything, that's pretty much the only tricky part
<gottcode> that shouldn't be too hard to work with
<gottcode> bbl
#xubuntu-devel 2013-12-29
<brainwash> ochosi: should I report bug 1264563 upstream (github)? should I also mark lightdm as affected package?
<ubottu> bug 1264563 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "lightdm not aware of session lock" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264563
<brainwash> well, adding lightdm won't hurt I think :)
<Noskcaj> Can someone check my work at https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/trusty/libxfce4ui/4.11 is ok?
<Unit193> Well hey, I have seemless now.
<Unit193> Netbook Saucy vs Trusty VM.
<bluesabre> http://www.smdavis.us/2013/12/28/lightdm-gtk-greeter-1-7-0-released/
<bluesabre> thanks ali1234 ^
<Unit193> You redesigned.
<bluesabre> yeah, trying on the new Twenty Fourteen wordpress theme
<bluesabre> still have some issues with it, but I've ironed most things out
<brainwash> ochosi: oh, just found this report, I complained about the icon used by gigolo some time ago (gtk-network, the wifi symbol)
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10079
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10079 in General "Change .desktop icon from gtk-network to folder-remote" [Normal,New]
<brainwash> could be fixed in xubuntu I guess, should we bother?
<elfy> bluesabre: xset s off didn't make any difference - had to do xset -dpms
<brainwash> elfy: power manager is able to change the monitor control management (dpms)
<brainwash> xset s <parameter>  controls the screen saver extension
<elfy> brainwash: maybe so - all I know is that none of the current gui methods of stopping the monitor blanking after 10 minutes work
<brainwash> install xscreensaver
<brainwash> :P
<elfy> oh hang on - power management has gone back to defaults somehow
<elfy> that's the trouble with all these ppa's - no idea what's doing what anymore 
<brainwash> with the removal of xscreensaver we currently don't have an application to control the screen saver extension of the X server
<brainwash> via GUI I mean
<brainwash> xfce4-power-manager does not offer the possibility yet (-> wish list)
<brainwash> and light-locker isn't able to either
<brainwash> I've added the bug report to the xubuntu 14.04 blueprint
<elfy> which blueprint
<brainwash> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-t-flavor-xubuntu
<brainwash> elfy: do you use the lightdm-gtk-greeter PPA and Unit193's PPA (xfdesktop, xfwm4 + tabwin)?
<brainwash> if yes, does the smooth greeter -> desktop transition work for you, meaning no flicker at all?
<hobgoblin> brainwash: pretty sure that's 2 of the ones i've got
<hobgoblin> not sure - think I saw the grey screen this morning
<brainwash> maybe just an imaginary grey screen :D
<hobgoblin> :)
<brainwash> so far we got like almost no feedback at all, it works fine for me
<brainwash> Unit193 did observe some strange black screen flicer
<hobgoblin> well then - let's give you so=me feedback 
<hobgoblin> logout and login - no grey screen
<brainwash> Unit193: would it be possible to include the xfdesktop patch for accountsservice support?
<hobgoblin> restart - login screen is covered with 'pics' of whatver was on the monitor when I hit restart
<hobgoblin> shutdown and restart - screen is corrupted with a sort of yellowish thing loads of 'boxes'
<hobgoblin> no grey though ... 
<brainwash> uhm, lets only focus on "lightdm greeter -> login -> desktop" 
<hobgoblin> why?
<brainwash> because this transition got improved
<hobgoblin> fine
<hobgoblin> theneverythings great
<brainwash> the background picture should remain always visible without any screen flicker (white, grey, black)
<brainwash> ok :)
<hobgoblin> I'm no really in any fit state to be getting up and down to check the pc I'm afraid
<bluesabre> hobgoblin, using nouveau drivers?
<hobgoblin> yep
<bluesabre> there's a hacky fix we can start to try for that
<bluesabre> I'll try to roll it out in the next few days
<hobgoblin> bluesabre: for which ? the fubar boot 'screen things' ?
<bluesabre> yeah
<hobgoblin> ok - will watch for that 
<hobgoblin> bbl
<bluesabre> brainwash: so the monitor tabs in the xfce4-power-manager do not modify the screen blanking time?
<brainwash> only the dpms settings
<brainwash> see "xset -q"
<brainwash> under "Screen Saver:"
<bluesabre> ah, I see
<brainwash> the timeout value does not get changed
<brainwash> it was xscreensaver's job to control it
<bluesabre> right
<bluesabre> ochosi: we should add a light-locker-settings app
<bluesabre> I might try to create a branch for that some time this week
<brainwash> awesome
<sergio-br2> hey guys, why inkscape is not default in (x)ubuntu?
<pmjdebruijn> why would it be
<sergio-br2> i mean, for people who cames from M$ world, it's more friendly click in one Corel file and it be opens by inkscape
<pmjdebruijn> most people don't need to open corel files
<sergio-br2> normally, people knows only Corel
<ObrienDave> says you
<pmjdebruijn> the point is, the default applications in ubuntu/xubuntu are chosen by the type of things most people do/need
<pmjdebruijn> vector art is rather specific
<sergio-br2> and most people don't need to edit image files too, but gimp is default in xubuntu iso
<pmjdebruijn> especially for a disk space consuming application
<pmjdebruijn> sergio-br2: I know a hell of a lot more people who edit photos than who do vector art
<pmjdebruijn> a couple orders of magnitude more
<pmjdebruijn> main point being
<pmjdebruijn> inkscape is easy to install via apt
<pmjdebruijn> (or the software centre)
<sergio-br2> well, in my university, a lot of people do vector art (and it's a engenering university)
<pmjdebruijn> xubuntu isn't made for your university
<sergio-br2> haha, yeah
<pmjdebruijn> that's super specific
<pmjdebruijn> your proving my point for me
<pmjdebruijn> apt-get install inkscape is all your need
<pmjdebruijn> so I really don't see the issue
<pmjdebruijn> and on that previous note, plain ubuntu doesn't ship gimp anymore, but just shotwell (which is a good choice)
<pmjdebruijn> most people only need standard adjustment for their photos, not full "complicated" gimp
 * pmjdebruijn likes gimp
<pmjdebruijn> but that doesn't mean it should be in the default iso
<sergio-br2> well, but gimp is in the xubuntu iso
<pmjdebruijn> some choices have to be made, otherwise you'd end up with a 10GB default install, with a lot of cruft few people use
<pmjdebruijn> sergio-br2: it is
<pmjdebruijn> editing photos is orders of magnitude more common than people working on vector art
<pmjdebruijn> so that makes totally sense
 * pmjdebruijn isn't a developer btw
<pmjdebruijn> but the xubuntu developers choices do make sense to me
<hobgoblin> apart from gmb ... 
 * hobgoblin chcks
<pmjdebruijn> gmb?
<hobgoblin> to see if knome is about :)
<hobgoblin> gnomemusicbrowser
<pmjdebruijn> oh?
<pmjdebruijn> why
<pmjdebruijn> seems fine to me
<hobgoblin> my pet hate lol
<ObrienDave> ahh, phishing for knome? ;P
<pmjdebruijn> hobgoblin: other replacement either seem way over crufted, or way underfeatured
<hobgoblin> I use clementine
<pmjdebruijn> or pull in gnome deps or whatever
<hobgoblin> yep
<pmjdebruijn> that pulls in a huge bunch of dependancies
<pmjdebruijn> and it's a qt app, so there might be qt theme consistency issues
<pmjdebruijn> so again, I can see it makes sense to ship gmb :)
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow just thinking out loud
<pmjdebruijn> in the end everybody has their own preferences
<pmjdebruijn> which is why apt is so great :)
<elfy> I understand why we ship gmb - just never worked out how to use it the way I use other music apps
<elfy> yep- apt ftw 
<Unit193> brainwash: VM got the black screen, netbook gets smooth. (was waiting for release of the greeter.)  As I don't know about the patch, what's it do?  I suppose it'll apply cleanly?
<brainwash> Unit193: actually I don't know
<brainwash> it's xubuntu_set-accountsservice-user-bg.patch
<brainwash> the saucy/trusty source package includes this patch
<brainwash> if it does not apply cleanly, you could apply it manually (it's a small patch)
<Unit193> Oh, well sure then.
<Noskcaj> debian just uploaded libxfce4ui 4.11, and have work on indicator plugin.
<Unit193> brainwash: Well, I would if I could. :P
<Noskcaj> new whiskermenu is in debian. 12 hours after release
<brainwash> Noskcaj: any news regarding power-manager-systemd ?
<brainwash> the package provided by your PPA seems to work for most/all people
<Noskcaj> brainwash, I've not paid much attention to it. i think ochosi and elfy are the ones to talk to. My issue is autoreconf isn't perfect, but i'll look at it today
<brainwash> just curious, if the updated package could be pushed into proposed
<brainwash> Noskcaj: were you able to solve the indicator plugin build errors?
<Noskcaj> brainwash, That's a bit difficult since we've got a 60 package sponsoring queue, 4.11 landing in experimental soon, and no MOTU for me
<Noskcaj> and i'll look today
<brainwash> chaotic days :)
<Noskcaj> Do you know what http://paste.ubuntu.com/6659023/ means?
<Noskcaj> brainwash, IT WORKS! i just had to run xdt-autogen better. I'll put it on the PPA now
<brainwash> Noskcaj: great, I'll update my test system
<brainwash> so the package is ready for the ubuntu repo?
<brainwash> on top of that, SRU is needed for saucy =S
<Noskcaj> brainwash, Should be. But like i said, we'll not get an upload for a few weeks unless micah will, sponsor queue is too big.
<Noskcaj> Should this get forwarded upstream? (or debian)
<brainwash> right, but this is actually a major issue, affecting many many users
<brainwash> 344 heat level, a dozen of duplicates
<Noskcaj> Would it affect debian? If so, we'd get an upload that way just as fast
<brainwash> a debian bug report exists
<brainwash> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=727605
<ubottu> Debian bug 727605 in xfce4-power-manager "Add support for systemd inhibit API" [Normal,Open]
<Noskcaj> ok, i'll talk to corsac now
<brainwash> so I guess yes
<Noskcaj> brainwash, http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-xfce/desktop/branches/experimental/xfce4-power-manager/debian/changelog?rev=8134&op=diff
<brainwash> already done?
<brainwash> that was fast
<Noskcaj> corsac already was going to do it, this is a slightly different fix
<brainwash> so we're going to use this fix too, right?
<Noskcaj> It's pretty much identical, so yeah
<brainwash> alright :)
#xubuntu-devel 2014-12-22
<JackFrost> bluesabre: Can you drop the ISO size ~60MBs? :)
<skellat> 967 MiB for i386 and 962 MiB for amd64
<skellat> Why do you need the drop?
<knome> good morning elfy
<elfy> hi knome :)
<ochosi> bluesabre: maybe we should add that as a feature in light-locker actually. something like "light-locker --quit" to make it shut down gracefully
<bluesabre> ochosi: that would certainly help
<ochosi> i mean for xubuntu i guess we can find a way to kill it more or less cleanly
<ochosi> but more generally, it'd probably be better if the switch were built-in
<bluesabre> yes
<bluesabre> as usual, easy for linux, hard for bsd's
<ochosi> yup
<ochosi> still not sure btw why parole's buttons look like they do. guess i'll have to work on the .osd class a bit more in greybird
<ochosi> (although i don't consider that a huge problem, in general gtk3.14 works ok with greybird and numix now)
<bluesabre> haven't had a chance to install vivid yet
<bluesabre> ideally will do so once I finish the xfpm patch
<bluesabre> ochosi: other than hiding the security frame and killing light-locker, any other complaints/concerns?
<ochosi> nope, other than that it seems all good
<bluesabre> awesome
<bluesabre> once I finish that (probably tonight), will go ahead and add the patch to -staging so folks can play with it then
<ochosi> sounds great
<ochosi> if we can also get the xdg-screensaver patch done soon, then we have a "complete" patch set for 15.04 in that respect
<bluesabre> yeah, tbh I forgot what needs to be done with that one
<knome> ochosi, you know which FAQ article we need?
<knome> "how to turn on 'no screen blanking' mode", per release
<ochosi> bluesabre: basically we need to add a case for light-locker (analogously to the gnome-screensaver and xscreensaver cases)
<ochosi> ll uses the fd.org dbus spec, so the inhibit/resume code should all be there already
<ochosi> knome: yeah, probably. hopefully it'll all be sorted in 15.04 though
<knome> ochosi, sure, though people will still continue to use 14.04
<knome> so it would be nice to have a tutorial on how to do that
<ochosi> yeah, use xscreensaver is the only easy way though
<knome> i was thinking today i could write a script that moves the mouse back and forth every 9 minutes
<ochosi> any media player will likely reset the blank-time to the default of 600, no matter what you set it to
<knome> (1px right/left)
<knome> then simply run that script when you need to not blank
<ochosi> that is silly though, and basically what some mediaplayers (i think mplayer) have coded in already
<knome> sure...
<knome> but it's about two lines of bash code with xdotool, already figured it out :)
<knome> i'm not suggesting to ship that or anything :D
<knome> just for my personal use, because i'm lazy..
<ochosi> sure
<ochosi> or use 15.04 when it's out ;)
<knome> i guess i should update to 14.10 first ;))
<ochosi> or add one of our PPAs
<knome> well if that's an option... maybe tell people to do that
<knome> maybe we could even have a PPA including just that change
<knome> (least effect to packages, no daily updates)
<ochosi> yeah we could. would mean adding updated packages of xfpm, light-locker and xdg-utils
<knome> considering 14.04 is supported for a few years from now...
<knome> bluesabre, ^
<knome> can help with stuff if there's something i can do
<ochosi> there are times when i'm wondering whether we should have our own PPA and add/enable it by default in any install
<knome> mhm
<ochosi> so we can backport fixes without all the lengthy SRU crap
<knome> isn't some flavor doing that already?
<knome> lubuntu or ubuntu gnome maybe
<ochosi> i think some do it yeah
<knome> but ultimately, i don't think that's the "right" solution
<ochosi> not really, yeah
<ochosi> anyway, for now you could help by finalising the dev-wallpaper
<ochosi> ;)
<knome> SRU crap is SRU crap, but it's there for a reason and protects as well
<knome> i'll do that, err, before the end of the year
<knome> can't promise to spend a lot of my time before christmas for obvious reasons :P
<ochosi> the thing is, the SRU crap is there for a reason if you are an ubuntu maintainer that is supposed to merge/upload changes of packages he/she doesn't use/know
<knome> tbh, you can go past that relatively quickly once you're "known"
<knome> i think there's one weeks wait for reasons (tm), but otherwise it should be swift
<ochosi> some of our SRUs are still pending though
<ochosi> anyway, gotta do some work now, bbl
<knome> and if the whole process takes less than, say, two weeks, it's not much considering LTS's are supported for three years
<knome> then we should poke people :)
<knome> let's get back on that after the worst holiday season (when nobody is around) and i can see what i can do
<knome> have fun with work
<knome> i guess i should do a little thing as well, then finish off things
<ochosi> thanks, you too!
<bluesabre> SRUs are painful because if we have an upload that fixes 30 bugs, and somebody stumbles across a new one then (even minor from my experience), the new upload is blocked
<bluesabre> anyway, gotta run, bbl
<andrzejr> guys, I've compiled xfce from scratch and now lightdm(?) doesn't load my session. Where is the session config stored? xubuntu-14.10
<andrzejr> does xfce4-session need xubuntu-specific patches?
<JackFrost> Several packages have Xubuntu (and Debian) specific patches, yes.
#xubuntu-devel 2014-12-23
<bluesabre> ochosi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9601108/
<bluesabre> that will start/stop light-locker, and everything else lls does
<bluesabre> it also hides the security frame if the security tab is used
<bluesabre> I noticed a bit of spacing incosistency when eye-balling the Display vs. Security tabs, if you want to tweak that and give the diff... let me know if there is anything else you want me to tweak
<bluesabre> bed time, bbl
<JackFrost> G'night.
<pleia2> stickers!!1
<pleia2> shirt feels nice, looks great
<pleia2> https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/15898686589/
<JackFrost> Back or front?
<JackFrost> Tag indicates front.
<pleia2> yeah, nothing on the back
<JackFrost> Other stickers are the Debian logo, apt-get, and bin/bash?  Nice. :D
<pleia2> hehe, yeah, I bought a few others for myself so I could piggyback on the paid-for-shipping ;)
<JackFrost> Sure, just had to admire them too1
<JackFrost> s/1/!/
<pleia2> it's all very nice
#xubuntu-devel 2014-12-24
 * bluesabre misread #ubuntu-devel for #xubuntu-devel
<bluesabre> to recap
<bluesabre> ochosi: since your activity slowed down on Greybird, I went ahead and uploaded your latest fixes, should be available later this evening/morning
<bluesabre> :D
<bluesabre> bed time, bbl
<Noskcaj> bluesabre, Are you going to package the new xfce app updates? I can't do them till the 28th
<bluesabre> Noskcaj: yes, I'll take care of that, np
#xubuntu-devel 2014-12-25
<ochosi> !team | a late merry christmas to everyone (who celebrates it)! just wanted to say thanks for all the hard work you do for xubuntu and i'm really proud to be a part of this team
<ubottu> a late merry christmas to everyone (who celebrates it)! just wanted to say thanks for all the hard work you do for xubuntu and i'm really proud to be a part of this team: bluesabre, elfy, jjfrv8, knome, lderan, micahg, Noskcaj, ochosi, pleia2, skellat, slickymaster, Unit193
<bluesabre> <3
<bluesabre> thanks ochosi
<ochosi> well thank you for all the effort
<ochosi> :)
<elfy> thanks ochosi 
<elfy> and a later merry xmas to all (or happy thursday - take your pick) from me 
<pleia2> happy thursday :)
<knome> ochosi, thanks, and the same (and happy thursday for the rest)
#xubuntu-devel 2014-12-26
<mikodo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Leaders Thank you, leaders and team members for your work and contributions, in 2014 and in the past.  May you all find purposeful and rewarding passions, moving on in the next year and beyond.  :p
<knome> mikodo, thanks
<mikodo> my pleasure, really
<knome> i guess there's only one thing to say... if you ever feel like you want to contribute back to xubuntu, we're always looking for help :)
<mikodo> knome, yes, but I have so many things, I am tied up with. 
<knome> sure, don't feel obliged
<mikodo> :)
#xubuntu-devel 2014-12-27
<bluesabre> ochosi: for the task manager, would we want gtk2 or gtk3 version packaged?
#xubuntu-devel 2014-12-28
<slickymaster> elfy, already reviewing your MP re testcase 1583
<elfy> okey doke thanks :)
<slickymaster> just one thing elfy, step 8 -> "Click "Execute" on the menu bar"
<slickymaster> to whcih menu bar is the test referring exactly?
<slickymaster> * which
<elfy> I'm not actually about slickymaster
<slickymaster> oh, ok
<elfy> and I've no idea - all that I changed was what I said - I've not looked at it any further
<slickymaster> okie doke
<elfy> if there's anymore - mark it needs fixing and I'll get to it some time
<slickymaster> will do it elfy 
#xubuntu-devel 2015-12-21
<bluesabre> so, never saw an official go ahead... should I go ahead and package it up?
<Unit193> Only if you want something to ftbfs on you! :D
 * bluesabre cries
<Unit193> Oh right, I think I asked you if we were going to try and slip an xfdashboard in, what'd you say?
<bluesabre> probably "hmmm"
<bluesabre> then we poked micahg
<Unit193> Ah.
<bluesabre> I'll look into the light-locker merge now, unless you've already started that somewhere
<Unit193> 'course not, wasn't sure what was going on with that one or if it needed any testing first.
<bluesabre> ah, see this now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1527936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1527936 in light-locker (Ubuntu) "Merge 1.7.0-2 from debian" [Wishlist,New]
<bluesabre> I'll take a look at that, maybe toss it into -staging for folks to play with
<Noskcaj> bluesabre, I've got school holidays till the end of january, so let me know if there's anything that needs doing
<bluesabre> Noskcaj: good to know
<bluesabre> hopefully I'll have something for you and Unit193 to do soon
<bluesabre> sorry for the boring cycle so far
<bluesabre> :)
<Unit193> LTS, expected.  What you don't know is what goes into my own efforts. :3
<bluesabre> :)
<bluesabre> At first glance, light-locker 1.7 seems to work just fine
<bluesabre> I'll drop it in staging for now, let qa kick it, and probably upload tomorrow night
<bluesabre> flocculant: new light-locker uploaded to -staging.  Nothing particularly exciting in 1.7, https://github.com/the-cavalry/light-locker/blob/master/NEWS
<bluesabre> but then, maybe that is exciting :D
<Unit193> :D
<knome> bluesabre, re: the black blink, i think i only have it on the intel GPU laptop now...
<knome> but again, i'll get back to you
<knome> now breakfast with guests
<knome> bbl
<flocculant> bluesabre: lightlocker pretty much doesn't give me grief - no laptop to close the lid on ... 
<flocculant> bluesabre: I did a quick call on it - I don't expect much to happen so ... 
<flocculant> fwiw - no problem with it doing what it can here :)
<ochosi> hi everyone
<ochosi> seems my remote login locked me out there
<bluesabre1> knome: I haven't been able to reproduce it with intel or nvidia
<bluesabre1> flocculant: cool
<bluesabre1> ochosi: morning
<ochosi> hey bluesabre1 
<ochosi> i'll be around today for a bit, any urgent things i should be looking at?
<bluesabre> hey ochosi 
<ochosi> (saw a powerman panel plugin leak)
<bluesabre> nothing in particular that I know about
<ochosi> ok, other than that i'll look into gtk3 theme breakage (if there is any)
<bluesabre> light-locker 1.7 is in -staging for xenial, if you haven't kicked those tires enough already
<ochosi> 3.20 will mean i will have to rewrite greybird :/
<bluesabre> yup
<ochosi> until then i'll try to do as little changes
<ochosi> as possible
<ochosi> anyhow, out for lunch now but i'll be back in 1hr
<bluesabre> since that will probably be a monster-sized change
<ochosi> i presume you'll be out then, right?
<bluesabre> alrighty
<bluesabre> close to it
<ochosi> well not a change, it'll have to be redone from scratch
<ochosi> i'll rebase on adwaita i guess
<ochosi> and sass and all that crap
<ochosi> not a lot of fun coming my way
<ochosi> anyway, gotta run, ttyl!
<bluesabre> seeya ochosi 
<ochosi> (might also be around tonight, if you wanna look into something together)
<bluesabre> cool, I'll see if I can get something together
<ochosi> flocculant: i'm pretty sure you're well aware, but there are no dl-links for xenial on the qatracker: http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/350/builds/105268/downloads
<ochosi> what did i miss there? :)
<knome> the download links?
<ochosi> yeah, i guess i need to recount the path i took to end up there
<ochosi> danke, ebenso
<flocculant> ochosi: well - tbh I have never looked on the package tracker for a daily iso 
<flocculant> reported the bug 
<ochosi> flocculant: sure, nvm, just felt i should ask whether anyone ever noticed
<ochosi> anyway, checking out xenial now
<Unit193> Speaking of Xenial...
<ochosi> yes?
<ochosi> (also just noticed plymouth still needs a bump, plus the dev wallpaper should be set... bluesabre! :))
<ochosi> bluesabre: ok i did the two things i mentioned before and pushed them to xubuntu-artwork, so whenever you upload a new version...
<ochosi> Unit193: was there anything specifically..?
<flocculant> ochosi: did it boot to desktop or did you see the Try/Install dialogue? not had time to look yet today
<ochosi> seems like everything is working fine
<ochosi> i'm already installing from the "try xubuntu" live-session
<ochosi> unfortunately the part where the installer retrieves "additional files" is slow...
<flocculant> right - so the bug has gone then \o/ 
<ochosi> not sure why
<ochosi> coolcool
<ochosi> so my test was actually useful \o/
<flocculant> \o/ 
<flocculant> mmm 32 bit still lands straight on the desktop :(
<ochosi> hmright
<ochosi> i was using 64bit
<flocculant> so did 64 here
<flocculant> at least vm 
<flocculant> brb
<ochosi> anyhoo, gotta run out for two hours or so
<ochosi> i'll be back then though
<flocculant> okey doke
<ochosi> ttyl
<Noskcaj> fyi light-locker 1.7 just got uploaded
<genii> ooooo i386
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-December/039059.html
<flocculant> yea 
<flocculant> ignoring that
<Unit193> :D
<pleia2> 1 year VPS money approved
<flocculant> pleia2: cool :)
<Unit193> Wow.  So he didn't get back on a sponsor, or none willing, btw?
<pleia2> Unit193: he's looking at a longer view of having sponsors for not just us, but various community initiatives across the project
<pleia2> so that may take a while, and he doesn't want to hold is up
<Unit193> pleia2: Ok, well that's cool then too, actually.
<flocculant> sounds so :)
<Unit193> flocculant: Will be popping xfdash up for you here in  aminute.
<pleia2> Unit193: indeed :)
<flocculant> Unit193: what a lovely chap you are :)
<pleia2> I probably won't get to standing up the VPS today, but soon
<flocculant> pleia2: when it's done it's done :)
<bluesabre> evening all
<bluesabre> ochosi: d'oh
<bluesabre> :D
<bluesabre> Noskcaj: good work
<Noskcaj> bluesabre, Are mugshot, menulibre, and catfish in a state that they can be uploaded to debian yet?
<ochosi> bluesabre: well anyway, i guess since both things were in -artwork it was all my fault :>
<Unit193> Mhmm, clearly.
<ochosi> bluesabre: also, i noticed in xenial that while elementary is installed for LO it's not used by default (maybe we talked about this already a longer while ago, if so, sorry i forgot all about it)
 * Unit193 nods.
<ochosi> also meh, extra border around comboboxes in headerbars in xenial
<ochosi> (see e.g. catfish's location selector)
<ochosi> and gee, the open file dialog is broken in various ways (sidebar, toolbars)
<bluesabre> Noskcaj: I'd recommend waiting until the stable series of each
<bluesabre> ochosi: yeah, its an off and off problem
<Noskcaj> ok. Any idea when those will come out?
<bluesabre> ochosi: its a bit of a pain to set a default, usually lo grabs things alphabetically
<bluesabre> Noskcaj: sometime in the next few weeks
<Noskcaj> ok, cool
<Unit193> bluesabre: "When it's stable" :D
<bluesabre> ochosi: that issue should be resolved once we make sure lo-elementary is in a good state in lo upstream, then we can get the packaging updated in xenial so we can install only that theme
<bluesabre> Unit193: :D
<bluesabre> ochosi: haven't looked, but guessing its related to hard-coding gtk3 dialogs to not have csds in ubuntu
<bluesabre> really need to stop patching that out... either fix the underlying issues in gtk or fix the window manager :D
<Unit193> GTK, I don't want them either!
<bluesabre> yeah, but its in the toolkit now, and apps are going that way, time to find some new apps ;)
<bluesabre> dinner time, bbabl
<Unit193> I have, at least some. :D
<knome> you mean old apps
<knome> :P
#xubuntu-devel 2015-12-22
<bluesabre> :D
<Unit193> No I mean Qt!
<jjfrv8> bluesabre, knome, I think I have the blink issue you're talking about on both my desktop and laptop
<jjfrv8> desktop is wily and laptop is xenial but both have Intel GPUs
<bluesabre> suppose that while I'm in xubuntu-artwork, I can go ahead and bump the version up to 16.04
<jjfrv8> something else happened with the latest updates - after logging out, I get a brief flash of the wallpaper at the greeter, then it goes to a black background.
<jjfrv8> my greeter settings say to use wallpaper for the background.
<bluesabre> hm
<bluesabre> oh, ochosi: you mentioned pushing things to xubuntu-artwork... but your last commit was on 2015-07-16
<bluesabre> jjfrv8: I saw the black background on first install, but it went away after logging in and out again
<bluesabre> I wonder if there was some change to accountservice
<jjfrv8> bluesabre, mine's not going away. I haven't been on these machines for a while so they got a ton of updates tonight. Problem started after that.
<bluesabre> jjfrv8: good to know
<jjfrv8> flocculant, l-l 1.7 looks okay on my hardware (unless that's what caused by greeter background to go wonky).
<bluesabre> jjfrv8: nah, light-locker couldn't mess up whats displayed on login
<bluesabre> I think
<bluesabre> :D
<bluesabre> Nice to see on ubiquity:   * Add support for disabling Secure Boot in prepare screen.
<bluesabre> Noskcaj: nice work on all the uploads I see on xenial-changes
<Noskcaj> thanks. Maybe i can try and get packageset rights or something before i go back to school
<ochosi> bluesabre: very weird indeed. either way, since i saw now that you already pushed those changes (again) there's nothing for me to do
<bluesabre> ochosi: cool, since those are the changes you were looking for, I'll upload shortly
<bluesabre> ... and uploaded
<ochosi> thanks!
<ochosi> btw, seems like the leak in xfpm plugin is actually gdbus related and not our fault (at least the crucial portion of it)
<bluesabre> ochosi: cool, that's good to hear
<flocculant> bluesabre: catfish - after opening the menu - choosing an option doesn't now close the menu, it stays open till you hit the gear icon thing again - is that now expected? 
<flocculant> and if it IS expected - then I wouldn't expect to have to hit quit twice just because a menu happened to be open - seeing both here
<bluesabre> flocculant: that is expected, popovers act like separate windows, allowing you to toggle multiple settings at once.  When the popover is open, it has focus so you can't close the window from that point until it is unfocused (closing the menu)
<bluesabre> kind of a design difference with popovers and gtk3
<knome> hmm,
<knome> i read poopovers
<knome> the baby is starting to affect my reading
<bluesabre> :D
<flocculant> bluesabre: ok that's cool - it certainly appears to make more sense - being able to toggle multiple things \o/
<flocculant> I'd argue that having to close that if you just want to quit is a fail though :)
<flocculant> mostly just needed to check to reword a testcase :)
<Unit193> bluesabre: 15.12? :)
<bluesabre> Unit193: just following along with the previous upload
<flocculant> knome: when you get time can you tweet https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2015-December/010985.html please :)
<knome> yes, doing that now
<Unit193> That was done by a phone person, next upload just flip to 16.04 like usual.
<flocculant> knome: cheers 
<bluesabre> Unit193: yup
<knome> flocculant, done
<flocculant> ty sir
<knome> np
<flocculant> just the job :)
#xubuntu-devel 2015-12-23
<pjotter> Hi people. Since latest updates, I found that the vertical scrolling in both mousepad and gedit is lagging. Anyone kwno what can cause this behaviour?
<pjotter> Xubuntu 14.04.3 with xfce 4.12
<pjotter> amd64
<knome> pjotter, hey! the support channel is still #xubuntu ;)
<pjotter> o
<pjotter> :D
<flocculant> ochosi: just a fyi - seems numix breaks gtk3 apps again 
<flocculant> mcs_: thanks for pointing that out 
<flocculant> mind you it might never have not not broken - I don't use numix ... 
<bluesabre> yeah, numix is pretty broken right now
<bluesabre> ochosi: any idea if satya will be finishing the updated numix any time soon?
<bluesabre> seems like the sass port was going going... quiet
<flocculant> bluesabre: if it stays pretty broken - are we going to ditch it? 
<Unit193> Dang.
<knome> .gnaD
<bluesabre> flocculant: if it doesn't work, and there's no patches, it's probably not going to make it to release
<bluesabre> gotta run, bbl
<flocculant> cya - have a day :)
<bluesabre> I shall have a day!
<flocculant> :)
<Zeioth> hi, I'm experiencing a boot problem in Xubuntu 15.10: I can see the login screen but my mouse and keyboard are not responding, and after about 10 seconds, the mouse cursor stops blinking. there's any precedent of this error? if not, please, tell me how can I report it.
<Zeioth> it's after a fresh install
<flocculant> Zeioth: #xubuntu for support, if you want to report it - pretty sure ubuntu-bug lightdm 
<flocculant> you could also try #ubuntu as this is not just a xubuntu package
<flocculant> bbl
<Zeioth> I see, i'll do it thanks ^_^
<mcs_> flocculant: No worries. been out for most of the day though
<flocculant> dkessel: re doodle, just so you know, if there's a tie on time and people I've never heard of outweigh people I have - I'll pick the one with new people :)
<dkessel> flocculant: sure, no problem.
<flocculant> but thanks :)
<pleia2> flocculant: g+ and fb the packages testing scheduling email (knome got twitter yesterday)
<pleia2> also social mediaed the flash drives fro hellotux
<flocculant> \o/ 
<flocculant> lots of stuff to talk up is good :)
<flocculant> thanks pleia2 ;)
<pleia2> sure
<flocculant> don't get to see you much lately - so have a good 4 days assuming you do :)
<pleia2> thanks, you too :)
<flocculant> I'll try my best :)
<flocculant> pleia2: re the vps and building the docs with the contributor stuff ... and you'll like this now - should that all be up before I run this next irc session? 
<flocculant> that's weeks :D
<pleia2> flocculant: my plan is to spin it up over new years
<flocculant> okey dokey 
<pleia2> the contributor docs are up, I think knome asked me to do something else but I've been dying of a stomach bug for a couple days
<flocculant> :(
<flocculant> I guess I just need to watch, if it goes wonky there's other ways for people to grab them :)
<pleia2> goes wonky?
<pleia2> oh dear, docs.xubuntu.org is down
<flocculant> explodes all over the known universe and we suddenly have 5 quintillion testers mailing akxwi
<flocculant> cos I will have run ... 
<flocculant> just goes wrong somehow :)
<JackFrost> I didn't kill it.  Mine is still up! :3
<flocculant> pleia2: thing is I have no idea how the docs get built and land on the site - all I do know is pdf fails locally in xenial :)
<flocculant> JackFrost: then I can point the 5 quintillion new people there then :D
 * flocculant awaits a chilly response ... 
<JackFrost> Hah, well it is Xenial, sooo.  I don't care as long as others don't care. :P
<flocculant> :)
<pleia2> flocculant: oh, it's all manual, if it's broken I don't upload
<flocculant> JackFrost: I suppose the main thing is I said it was broken a week after xenial arrived :D
<flocculant> pleia2: aah cool - and I suspect you might not be running xenial :D
<flocculant> not for prod stuff anyway ;)
<pleia2> submitted a ticket for docs/static.x.o
<pleia2> I think they're all off on holidays already, but I stressed that we need docs up for google code-in and Cc:ed dpm
<pleia2> so hopefully someone is on call and can do whatever is needed
<pleia2> I think I need to go back to bed
<flocculant> pleia2: k - private I assume, don't see it on the front page
<flocculant> sleep well then 
<pleia2> flocculant: I just email to rt@ubuntu.com
<pleia2> #27931
<pleia2> maybe it's private by default?
<flocculant> oh nvm - don't appear there straight away anyway 
<flocculant> don't think so - if it's new ... 
<flocculant>  No permission to view ticket 
<flocculant> must be private :)
<flocculant> anyway - no worries - back to bed for pleia2 :)
<pleia2> :)
#xubuntu-devel 2015-12-24
<knome> meh network problems
<pleia2> no response yet on our docs site being down :(
<knome> boo
<knome> hello people
<bluesabre> knome: not halloween
<knome> no
<knome> was a reply to pleia2  :P
<bluesabre> :D
<pleia2> hehe
#xubuntu-devel 2015-12-26
<Bean6754> Hi :)
<bx758> hello all, it seems http://docs.xubuntu.org/ is down (503 Service Unavailable).
<flocculant> bx758: yea, been down for a day or so - we've been in touch with canonical about that 
<bx758> ok thanks
<bx758> I also have a personal question. Why xubuntu is not default DE for ubuntu? I think unity is too heavy
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> they want to use their unity thing - we prefer xfce, which is why xubuntu is :)
<bx758> ok.thank you. have a nice day/night
#xubuntu-devel 2015-12-27
<flocculant> hi MatthewAllen :)
<MatthewAllen> flocculant, hey!
<knome> hullo
<Guest90029> hello every one good afternoon 
<Guest90029> i am trying Xubuntu 15 and i like to ask is there a way to use hover pointer instead of click, like in the menu one have to click on every section in order for the applications to appear, my question is if there is a way that one can just hover on the section and then it pop up the applications for every specific section i hover with the mouse
<Guest90029> never mind i just found it >D
<Guest90029> it took awhile but it is possible :D
<knome> you're welcome.
#xubuntu-devel 2016-12-28
<flocculant> ochosi: seem to have a bug with Settings, not sure how to report it
<flocculant> if I open notifications from the Settings list in menu the application tab looks like http://i.imgur.com/tXm0ddZ.png
<flocculant> from the Settings icon thingymajig on whisker same thing looks like this http://i.imgur.com/ImROo3g.png
<flocculant> or indeed anyone with some idea of what to report that against :D
<knome> flocculant, xfce4-notifyd
<flocculant> knome: that was what I initially thought 
<flocculant> but - that works if you you run it  as itself - it's opening it from from the Settings button that's wrong
<flocculant> so maybe some gtk3 thing to do with *that* rather than notifyd 
<knome> aiui, the settings dialogs are integrated in the settings dialog (...) in a way that the thing to be integrated needs to do the work for that
<knome> otherwise shouldn't they all just work straight?
<flocculant> mmm - actually I wonder if it's local (again - that said I do have gtk3 ppa) seems ok on iso
<knome> heh
<knome> maybe
<flocculant> I think perhaps - notifyd is in that ppa
<flocculant> \o/
<flocculant> makes running that worth the effort - and of course having the packages there to test too :)
<flocculant> oh boo - looked at the wrong one - ignore that last statement(s)
<flocculant> seem to have lock issues as well ... 
<flocculant> bug 1652933
<ubottu> bug 1652933 in xfce4-notifyd (Ubuntu) "Application Tab list too small when run from Settings dialogue" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652933
<knome> :)
<knome> ok, bbl
<flocculant> later
 * flocculant does like the ability to turn off notifications for specific things
<flocculant> added xfce4-settings to that bug - which is where I think the bug actually is
<flocculant> knome: I realised after grabbing the last 2 iso's - this tab thing was new :p
<flocculant> I wondered why I'd not noticed it before ...
<knome> yep
<knome> well it's very new :P
<flocculant> yup 
<flocculant> and very useful ;)
<knome> heh
<knome> yes
<flocculant> just wish I had half a clue - how and then were to look in the code to see what's up :)
<knome> i think this is relatively simple to fix
<knome> for those who know what's happening
<flocculant> :)
<knome> eg. it's not an "odd" bug in a way
<knome> i think it just needs some kind of gtk container or sth
<flocculant> I'd guess at some gtk something :p
<knome> ;)
<flocculant> and yea - not some really esoteric bug 
<flocculant> and I think my lock issue was me being too quick to try and unlock it - was a mistaken lock to begin with 
<flocculant> well - that and nvidia
<flocculant> I have to say I was a bit "Oh no :|" 
<knome> huh :P
<flocculant> nvm :D
<knome> ;)=
<ochosi> evening all
<knome> hello ochosi 
<knome> ochosi, did you see the mail from lyz about the council article?
<ochosi> pleia2, knome, bluesabre: sorry it took me so long to finalize my part... there is multitude of reasons why i didn't get round to it until today (i'll spare you those though, unless you really desire to know)
<knome> ok, good to know
<knome> and it's ok
<ochosi> so it can be published in the old year at least ;)
<flocculant> hi ochosi :)
<ochosi> pleia2, knome, bluesabre: thanks for the tremendous work on that article, it's really good to get that out!
<ochosi> hey flocculant
<ochosi> so how're things?
<flocculant> pretty good here thanks :)
<ochosi> i saw some ping of yours in the backlog
<ochosi> haven't had time to scroll up there yet
<ochosi> something with settings
<flocculant> ochosi: well I can tell you simply - rather than read me thinking :p
<ochosi> sure, shoot
<flocculant> hang on - screenshot is easiest
<flocculant> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/300442279/notifications.png
<flocculant> same app - one run as itself - other from the Seetings Dialogue 
<flocculant> bug 1652933 ftr
<ubottu> bug 1652933 in xfce4-notifyd (Ubuntu) "Application Tab list too small when run from Settings dialogue" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652933
<flocculant> can't find any other like that in Settings - but not an exhaustive search atm
<ochosi> flocculant: https://git.xfce.org/apps/xfce4-notifyd/commit/?id=132e14211c0efef09e302f75de57b9b49d7f66c1
<ochosi> :/
<ochosi> so fixed in git master already
<flocculant> \o/
<ochosi> it's just unreleased because this was the only relevant fix since 0.3.4
<ochosi> and i was always pondering to merge in my big feature branch that introduces persistence (notification logging
<ochosi> )
<ochosi> problem is - as always - i only get testing when i release it
<ochosi> which is a little late
<flocculant> ochosi: can't you do it to a ppa or something? 
<flocculant> or I guess I could grab source etc
<ochosi> yeah, i should do that. but i suck at packaging and i'm too lazy (or simply don't have enough time) to look into that
<ochosi> yeah, it's not hard to build/use tbh
<ochosi> shouldn't mess with your system
<flocculant> well you know what my system is like - always close to broken anyway :
<flocculant> D
<knome> ochosi, see the q on the pad chat
<ochosi> flocculant: in that case here's the link ;) https://git.xfce.org/users/ochosi/xfce4-notifyd/log/?h=logging
<knome> and the last question after that is if we want to add photos of the council?
<flocculant> ochosi: okey doke - well I'll grab that and do that - then check this logging thing too :)
<ochosi> knome: my picture is already on the wall, so i'm ok with that
<knome> same here
<ochosi> flocculant: alrighty, it should be self-explanatory, but in case you run into issues, lemme know
<flocculant> yup
<knome> bluesabre, what are your thoughts on using council member photos on the council article?
<flocculant> ochosi: I assume the Clone links at the bottom to grab it?
<ochosi> flocculant: git clone git://git.xfce.org/users/ochosi/xfce4-notifyd; cd xfce4-notifyd; git checkout logging;
<ochosi> that should pretty much put you in the right spot
<flocculant> ok
<ochosi> then run: sudo apt-get build-dep xfce4-notifyd; ./autogen.sh && make && sudo make install
<flocculant> right - time for me to do like zebedee :)
<flocculant> ochosi: ok - I shall look tomorrow - and if I find stuff I will let you know :)
<flocculant> night chaps
<ochosi> okeydokey, nighty!
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/?p=4221&preview=true
<ochosi> knome: post looks a bit naked without any pictures
<knome> indeed
<knome> lets put on naked pictures!
<knome> wait
<knome> (:
#xubuntu-devel 2016-12-29
<bluesabre> knome, in favor of photos, but not naked ones :D
<flocculant> ochosi: ok - all done and installed - adding comment to bug 1652933
<ubottu> bug 1652933 in xfce4-notifyd (Ubuntu) "Application Tab list too small when run from Settings dialogue" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652933
<flocculant> not sure what to expect to get logged though yet
<JackFrost> flocculant: Did the new indicator plugin fix things?
<ochosi> flocculant: you need to build and install the branch as explained, then e.g. killall xfce4-notifyd (it'll be restarted with the next notification automatically) and then go to the notification settings and enable the log there
<ochosi> from then on, notifications should get logged and displayed in the log tab
<bluesabre> woohoo! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sgt-launcher
<bluesabre> I'll try to get that added to tomorrow's iso
<flocculant> JackFrost: as far as I can tell that's workiing 
<flocculant> ochosi: ok - I've rebooted since so I assume that'll do - I'll see what happens from now on (Ihad enabled it)
<flocculant> bluesabre: \o/
<flocculant> ochosi: re the bug ^^ looks to me like both app tab and log tab have the same size 'list area'
<flocculant> JackFrost: I did have some oddities around the time it updated - there was a bug, but it appears to have gone *shrug*
<JackFrost> It was supposed to have been fixed, yeah.
<bluesabre> morning flocculant and JackFrost 
<flocculant> hi there :)
<JackFrost> Howdy bluesabre, and yeah saw that land.
<flocculant> bluesabre: is the plan to add sgt and lose the other 2 or 3?
<flocculant> ochosi: can confirm the log logs things :)
<flocculant> confirm I also stopped it logging Clementine - that'll fill up quickly ;)
<bluesabre> flocculant, first was going to add sgt, but we can consider whether to keep the others
<bluesabre> We aren't currently near an iso target, so doesn't matter if we have a little extra cruft
<ochosi> flocculant: the sizing is only fixed in master, not in the logging branch yet
<flocculant> bluesabre: yup - realise the size thing - was just a question :)
<flocculant> ochosi: okey doke
#xubuntu-devel 2016-12-30
<flocculant> ochosi: will this notify get to release for zesty?
<knome> judging based on my POV, yes
<flocculant> best report issues then ...
<knome> likely so ;)
<flocculant> :p
<flocculant> ochosi: where would you want issues reported? git? lp?
<ochosi> flocculant: i'll try to get that branch ready and merge it asap
<knome> o hai ochosi 
<ochosi> then i'll do a release, when i feel it's ready
<ochosi> hey everyone
<flocculant> hi ochosi :)
<ochosi> flocculant: currently there's only bugzilla and it doesn't support branches :/
<ochosi> so you can either report them here to me directly and i can try to tackle them
<ochosi> or if it's todos for a roadmap i'd add it to the todo and check it into git
<flocculant> ochosi: ok - well Clementine is turned off, but it's still being logged
<ochosi> yeah, that option (don't log muted apps) is on the roadmap
<flocculant> aaah ok 
<ochosi> i've had some discussions with knome about the options already...
<ochosi> still not 100% convinced i have the final solution
<ochosi> so basically i would like to enable:
<ochosi>  - only logging when in DND
<flocculant> so that's more down to how I imagined something working :)
<ochosi>  - always logging
<ochosi> - not logging muted apps
<ochosi>  - only logging muted apps
<ochosi> (roughly)
<ochosi> in theory those could be two comboboxes
<ochosi> but i dislike those, because they make options harder to discover
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> :)
<ochosi> (you have to click a button first to see the options)
<flocculant> bit gnomeish :D
<ochosi> and that's where things get a little complicated
<flocculant> yup - can imagine
<ochosi> i guess i should add that i also don't like radiobuttons :]
<flocculant> I'll likely turn logging off for the moment - I tested it - it works as expected currently - but if it's going to log muted apps (like a media player that some mad idjit like me runs for ~12 hours a day) it's going to be pretty unmanageable quickly :)
<flocculant> not withstanding tangerine dream 30 minute tracks ;)
<flocculant> mmm - me tests a thing
<flocculant> ochosi: I'll keep it logging - turned clementine notifications off directly 
<ochosi> k, thanks!
<flocculant> welcome as always :)
<ochosi> muting is really for apps that don't have the "no notifications please" button ;)
<ochosi> but yeah, it's also a central place to just disable/hide them
<flocculant> so now I understand more how it works currently - only issue I have is the box size - which is fixed but not landed
<flocculant> yea - understood now - when I looked I read "lets not log this" :)
<flocculant> tbh - that kind of makes useful sense - someone mutes notification - but could see what it said if they wanted anyway
<flocculant> your only logging muted apps
<flocculant> all that aside - nice one \o/
<flocculant> bluesabre: I assume you didn't get sgt on the iso yet (I hope)
<knome> why do you hope so? :P
<flocculant> cos it's not there ;)
<knome> lol
<ochosi> flocculant: cool, thanks a ton for the testing and feedback!
<bluesabre> flocculant, was still in proposed when I checked last
<bluesabre> (and still)
#xubuntu-devel 2016-12-31
<tracker6> hi
<flocculant> bluesabre: ok - I could probably have guessed that :p
<flocculant> akxwi-dave: if you're interested I now know how to stop iso's being owned by root for kvm
<flocculant> finally got annoyed enough to track it down :p
<flocculant> edit /etc/libvirt/qemu.conf find #user = "root", uncomment and change user to you, save and restart libvirtd
<knome> pleia2, ochosi, bluesabre: http://xubuntu.org/?p=4221&preview=true
<knome> ochosi, bluesabre: also, let's figure out a consistent way to refer to gtk, whether it was "GTK", "Gtk+" or "GTK+" (or something else)
<flocculant> why not consistently be non-consistent in the consistent way it always has been :p
<bluesabre> knome, well, seems "GTK+" and "GTK+ 3" are the correct ways
<flocculant> morning bluesabre :)
<bluesabre> morning flocculant 
<bluesabre> looks like sgt made it to the repos, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sgt-launcher/+index
<bluesabre> so now we can add it to the iso
<flocculant> oh cool :)
<bluesabre> flocculant, sgt should be on the iso tomorrow, though I suspect I have already found some issues I'll be fixing in the next few days
<flocculant> ok :)
<flocculant> happy new year to all
#xubuntu-devel 2017-01-01
<flocculant> bluesabre: if http://i.imgur.com/4nRxd1t.png is one of those issues I'll not report it if not needed 
<bluesabre> flocculant, indeed, that is one :D
<bluesabre> (you can run /usr/games/sgt-launcher in the meantime)
<bluesabre> but really though, no idea how that happened, when I moved the binary I changed it in the launcher, and I remember it working :\
<flocculant> bluesabre: yea - changed desktop file - not sure if should show up in menulibre - but it doesn't :)
<bluesabre> fun
<flocculant> I think I'm going to get a new nick I can use for when I'm reporting issues - like the grinch or something :p
<bluesabre> lol
<pleia2> knome: re: council article, I'm adding a link to the strategy document
 * pleia2 continues reading
<knome> pleia2, sure
<pleia2> knome: also added the network this channel is on (freenode)
<pleia2> otherwise, lgtm :)
<knome> pleia2, feel free to publish or schedule
<knome> well
<knome> did we want to be consistent with GTK/Gtk+?
 * pleia2 shrugs
<knome> it kind of bugs me, but it's not too bad for me to just go and fix it
<knome> fwiw, the official name is GTK+, so neither of the ones we are using
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> I can normalize to GTK+ if you want
<pleia2> then I'll publish
<pleia2> voila http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-council/
<knome> ok, tweeting
<pleia2> G+ and FB done
<knome> ta
<intherye> pleia2, that's a nice, well written and informative text. though i think "evaluage" is not an english word. a typo?
<pleia2> evaluage, evaluate ;)
<pleia2> fixed, thanks
<intherye> you're welcome :-)
<ochosi> happy new your everyone!
<flocculant> bluesabre: well that's a new one on me - the sgt launcher shows up in menulibre if it's a working launcher ...
<bluesabre> happy new yours too ochosi 
<flocculant> ho ochosi - and a Hipster New Year to you - yes I saw the photo :p
<flocculant> hi even 
<bluesabre> flocculant, fun that it doesn't show otherwise
<bluesabre> suppose I could try harder there :D
<flocculant> yea - bizarro
<flocculant> ha ha ha - that was a pretty good try as it was \o/
<flocculant> ochosi: seems I found another thing with notification in settings-manager - mouse wheel doesn't work there
<ochosi> flocculant: you mean for scrolling? in which tab?
<ochosi> yeah, since sean took the hyper-realistic portrait i felt i should go for a different look ;)
<flocculant> ochosi: ha ha ha 
<ochosi> cat-eye blue sabre
<bluesabre> ochosi, I've never quite found a lego man to properly represent me
<flocculant> ochosi: scrolling in applications and log 
<ochosi> bluesabre: i can get one for you ;)
<bluesabre> lol
<ochosi> flocculant: weird, ok, i'll try to remember to look into that
<ochosi> flocculant: although you can also report that as a bug, as i presume it also affects the last release
<flocculant> there is *bound* to be a squirrel lego piece somewhere
<flocculant> ochosi: I assume so - will check now
<ochosi> thanks!
<flocculant> mmm - not so easy to do :p
<flocculant> check that is :D
<flocculant> heh - the *old* one looks rather sparse :D
<flocculant> ochosi: bug 1653448
<ubottu> bug 1653448 in xfce4-notifyd (Ubuntu) "Mouse fails to scroll notifications in settings manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1653448
<flocculant> which once again perhaps should be settings-manager rather than notifyd
<bluesabre> could be
<bluesabre> flocculant, gtk2 or gtk3 settings manager?
<flocculant> the other one I marked as affecting both
<flocculant> bluesabre: don't see a gtk3 one in the ppa - so I assume not
<bluesabre> k
<flocculant> bluesabre: that was my original thinking till I saw I didn't have a different version than iso :)
<knome> ochosi, you too!
<ochosi> flocculant: weird, in the last stable release scrolling works for me in the settings manager
<flocculant> ochosi: zesty?
<ochosi> no still on yak
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> perhaps that then 
<flocculant> ochosi: I see nothing in 16.10 settings for notifications other than theme etc?
<ochosi> i'm on yak but have the last stable release of notifyd installed
<ochosi> 0.3.4
<flocculant> oh right ok 
<flocculant> definitely not right here
<flocculant> I assume gtk version's won't affect it
<flocculant> in the meantime - time to do like zebedee - night all :)
<bluesabre> Completed some work with the create document templates, if anybody is curious and wants to take a look, https://code.launchpad.net/~bluesabre/xubuntu-default-settings/xubuntu-templates
<Unit193> bluesabre: That's a lot of d/changelog changes.
<bluesabre> Unit193, yeah, opened it in my editor and it murdered trailing whitespaces
<bluesabre> starting to work on the pidgin code
<bluesabre> busy day
<bluesabre> :D
#xubuntu-devel 2017-12-26
<knome> anybody awake?
<knome> ochosi, bluesabre: special ping for you two teddy bears
<knome> (and everbody else who has "teddy bear" on highlight)
<JackFrost> What strange people they must be.
<knome> council members? :)
<knome> oh, the latter ones
<knome> i dunno
<knome> :P
<knome> might be overlapping groups
<knome> aaaanyway
<knome> JackFrost, mind if i PM at first to hide glaring stupidness from everybody?
<JackFrost> I was going to say I'm not awake, but sure.
<knome> hah
<ochosi> knome: what up, papa bear?
<knome> https://contest.xubuntu.org/ needs a review
<flocculant> evening all
<knome> in content and some testing for logging/submissions
<knome> flocculant, ^
<knome> https://xubuntu.org/?p=4373&preview=true too
<knome> -team are editors, so when logging in to /wp-admin, can go to contests -> and under there select "vote"
<knome> -council is admins, so you can also see results
<knome> i think i need to add a checkbox for enabling/disabling voting time
<flocculant> where is contest.x.o ?
<knome> where being what?
<flocculant> to edit that is ...
<knome> it's a wordpress instance on the dev server
<knome> send suggestions to me on IRC
<flocculant> sigh
<knome> am i understanding you wrong or is there so much to fix? :P
<ochosi> "has organized" > "is organizing" (as it's an ongoing activity?)
<flocculant> just makes it a pita doing things 3rd hand 
<knome> ochosi, talk to JackFrost, he just wanted to change that
<knome> i can paste it on a pad
<knome> if it helps
<ochosi> "suit" > "suits" (should be singular)
<flocculant> 'consider which ones you think are the best quality and suit the occasion the best
<flocculant> ochosi: more than that :p
<knome> https://pad.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-1804-wallpaper-contest
<knome> don't mind the extra spaces
<ochosi> the rest looks ok from my pov
<flocculant> done at pad
<flocculant> except the extra spaces :D
<knome> ta
<knome> i'll copy over by hand anyway so...
<JackFrost> ochosi: "The contest is here, please submit your selections" or "We're organizing it, you'll be able to submit soon"
<flocculant> looking at other draft now
<ochosi> good good
<JackFrost> However, your option is fine too, just as long as it isn't "organizes"
<ochosi> nah, i just wanted to point out what i considered erroneous
<ochosi> knome: anything else you wanted or can i go back prepare my 2017 quiz? :)
<flocculant> knome: available to all Xubuntu users - do you mean via the repos?
<knome> flocculant, it's shipped on the ISO
<flocculant> yes
<knome> ochosi, if you don't have time to test submissions, then no.. :P
<flocculant> and also available via launchpad?
<knome> flocculant, that's what i mean by available
<flocculant> mmm 
<knome> yes, to everybody
<knome> even non-xubuntu users
<knome> but basically the gist is that if you win, your work will be on every xubuntu system by default
<flocculant> right
<knome> if it wasn't, i think this contest would be meaningless
<knome> because anybody can put a selection of wallpapers up for downloads
<flocculant> all done
<knome> great
<flocculant> and off again - night all :)
<knome> nighty flocculant and thanks
<flocculant> about day time this week off and on
<ochosi> unfortunately right now, no :/
<knome> ochosi, no worries, we have some time
#xubuntu-devel 2017-12-27
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ATTN: Xubuntu Core 17.10 - i386 - i386 built.
<flocculant> still getting long time to desktop with the iso - giving up on that
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ATTN: Xubuntu Core 18.04 - i386 - i386 built.
<flocculant> knome: https://contest.xubuntu.org/wallpaper_contest/xubuntu-18-04-community-wallpaper-contest/ ...
<flocculant> your submission will be ignored without notice - suggest removed instead as it's not being ignored or you'd not know licence is no good
<knome> this is intentional - it'll be removed at some point, but not immediately
<knome> or in any quick fashion
<flocculant> it's the wrong word
<knome> right
<flocculant> nope
<knome> but removed is wrong too
<knome> i mean "right, it's probably wrong"
<knome> because it might not be removed until the contest is over
<flocculant> doesn't make it wrong
<knome> the main point is that there is no notice for the submitter on the license
<flocculant> what you're saying is illogical
<knome> not to me...
<flocculant> if you're ignoring it - how do you know the licence is no good ...
<flocculant> removed - makes sense - we could remove it in 2099 - it's still removed :p
<knome> sigh
<knome> i want to avoid communicating that the team is doing any active removing
<flocculant> it's your contest - I'm just pointing errors out 
<knome> i know it can be still "right"
<knome> maybe i need to reword the whole thing
<knome> sec
<flocculant> if you don't want me to check things - then I won't
<knome> i want to
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ATTN: Xubuntu Core 18.04 - amd64 - amd64 built.
<JackFrost> "Removed from the contest" not "removed from the platform"
<JackFrost> There's social removal too.
<knome> those are potentially different too
<flocculant> JackFrost: wherefor art the cores? 
<knome> "Please note that making sure the license is eligible is the submitters responsibility. Any submissions with an ineligible license will be removed at any time (including after the submission deadline) without notice to the submitter."
<knome> better?
<knome> bbabl
<flocculant> knome: don't think you need the () but on the whole yea
<JackFrost> flocculant: Should have the newer bionic kernel, to avoid the BIOS bug.
<flocculant> ok - but I lost link to cores :)
<flocculant> this /core/pending/ shows 14th
<JackFrost> Refresh in 30 seconds.
<flocculant> oh right :)
 * flocculant will add it to his grub list 
<JackFrost> There's nothing pressing with them, just figured it was time to refresh.
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> JackFrost: well the 64 bit one is installing fine in virt
<JackFrost> Still slow to boot?
<flocculant> also - this one doesn't take more than 2 minutes to get to desktop
<JackFrost> \o/
<flocculant> nope - so there's obviously something that's been done to the rest to suit gnome and wayland 
<flocculant> says flocculant in his not a dev voice :D
<JackFrost> `systemd-analyze blame`?
<flocculant> didn't show anything iirc
<JackFrost> niiice.
<flocculant> and that should be `blame systemd` ...
<flocculant> I'll have another look
<flocculant> JackFrost: booted and installed and rebooted without any issues at all :)
<flocculant> btw - did check how long Ubuntu takes - that took closer to 3 minutes :p
<JackFrost> Hah. :P
<JackFrost> Well great then, thanks!  Hadn't gotten to it myself even.
<flocculant> thank you ;)
<flocculant> appears to be ubiquity.service > 1min 7 secs
<flocculant> that's after the interminable wait to see the try/install dialogue
<knome> flocculant, i was pondering between will/can
<gyll> hey guys
<knome> hrm, why is one of the images lost on the contest site
<genii> knome: Weren't some removed due to copyright/plagiarism or something?
<genii> ( I remember hearing something to that effect )
<knome> genii, well it's one of the winners, so...
<genii> Ah
<knome> anyway, time to hack the theme
<flocculant> knome: I'd not worry too much about will/can if it was me
<knome> flocculant, :)
<flocculant> it was really the ignore/remove which was slapping me in the face every time I read it :D
<knome> hah
<knome> good to have that sorted
<flocculant> :)
<knome> i did a major update on the theme @staging.xubuntu.org
<knome> it should look and feel the same, but it's noe mobile first
<knome> there are a few other changes too
<knome> if you feel like poking around without a testcase to see if things work, feel free to :P
<flocculant> looks a bit broken here 
<flocculant> https://i.imgur.com/Kt3OjVb.png
<knome> ugh, that wordpress bar
<knome> chrome?
<flocculant> firefox 
<flocculant> 57.0.1
<knome> hah
<knome> not that it's not broken in chrome too
<flocculant> same in chrome
<knome> yep
<flocculant> oh - you know :p
<knome> just checked
<knome> let's see if this is easy or not
<knome> not
<knome> boo
<flocculant> :)
<knome> but if you hide that bar, it's ok
<knome> so it's just broken for logged in users
<knome> oh
<knome> so *fun*
<flocculant> lol
<knome> it's fixed
<flocculant> yup - agree on ff at least :D
#xubuntu-devel 2017-12-28
<JackFrost> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2017/12/msg00004.html
<TDO|Aquina> Do you know how much within X/Ubuntu (package-wise) 10/12/14/16 depends on AMD's 3DNow! technology?
<JackFrost> lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings 1.2.2-1 uploaded by James Lu
<flocculant> knome: you not changing the licence line then - or just a time thing?
<knome> flocculant, time
<flocculant> ok - good :D
<knome> staging.xubuntu.org has one more update
<knome> on the frontpage:P
<knome> contest license text fixed as well
<knome> also artwork updated @ https://staging.xubuntu.org/contribute/
<flocculant> oh man the roobard and custard pc and laptop have gone :(
<knome> sorry :(
<flocculant> and there's blue ...
<flocculant> lots of blue :p
<flocculant> knome: the smiles won't last long ...
<knome> :P
<knome> the current characters are smiling as well
<knome> less subtly though
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> not sure about losing the irc link - but then I guess most people come by and then are never heard from again
<flocculant> biab
<knome> artwork added for https://staging.xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/requirements/
<knome> need to figure out how the heading can co-exist nicely
<pleia2> cute <3
<knome> maybe i just insert the image manually
<knome> pleia2, ta
<knome> so the blue bg on the front page needs an update, but otherwise i think i prefer this to the current one
<knome> bbl
<flocculant> knome: the ruler on the requirements page has a notch in it ...
<flocculant> :D
<flocculant> re requirements ... not sure if this would be the same on hardware - but trying to boot iso in vm with our minimum ram for that and I get a kernel panic consistently
<flocculant> bluesabre JackFrost ^^ would that be likely? 
<flocculant> 384 works ok
<flocculant> well - relatively speaking, eg it doesn't fail at the first hurdle
<JackFrost> \o/
<flocculant> nother whiskermenu released then
<JackFrost> Swissy has said nothing of it. :3
<flocculant> \o/
<JackFrost> http://xfce.10915.n7.nabble.com/Xfce-Announce-f39791.html hrm.
<knome> flocculant, it's a comb! ;)
<flocculant> \o/
<flocculant> wth is a comb !!!!
<knome> :)
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> knome: all looks ok by me by the way :)
<flocculant> s/to me 
<flocculant> bit concerned about the ram thing though
<knome> the image?
<knome> oh
<knome> hmm
<knome> well, then we probably need to make that a bigger number
<knome> or confirm it works with that on hardware and make a note
<flocculant> yea - confirming on hardware with 1990's level of ram would be good
<knome> ;)
<flocculant> well 1999 rather than 16kB in 1990 :D
<knome> hahah
<flocculant> I'll make that a topic for next Friday
<knome> ack
<flocculant> best do it now :p
<flocculant> oh hang on ...
 * flocculant is an idjit ... 
<flocculant> staging is old - read that number ... live page is at 512MB 
<flocculant> bluesabre can ignore that ping
<knome> :D
<knome> good good
<flocculant> yea - live page looks fine :D
<knome> how do you like the new content/middle section?
<knome> eg. no white bg box for content?
<knome> is it just weird?
<flocculant> no white box?
<knome> yes
<knome> look again if you don't know what i'm talking about
<knome> NOT the front page
<knome> pick any other
<flocculant> I picked contribute - staging and live look the same to me
<knome> try a hard refresh
<knome> and check again... :P
<knome> it can't be that unnoticeable
<flocculant> https://i.imgur.com/pAweKc1.png
<knome> yes :D
<knome> there is a differnce
<knome> a major one
<knome> again - no white box
<flocculant> you mean the missing 2 boxes?
<knome> no
<knome> a LARGE box is missing
<knome> a container for the whole content area
<flocculant> oh right
<knome> and i can see that from your screenie..
<knome> there we go ;)
<flocculant> that's not white ...
<knome> well
<knome> almost
<flocculant> was looking for white :D
<knome> it's #fafafa
<flocculant> you're telling me ...
<knome> so it's technically white for all old people...
 * knome hides
<knome> ANYWAY
<flocculant> yea 
<flocculant> anyway
<knome> does this feel weird?
<flocculant> no - no problem for me at all :)
<knome> ok
<knome> then i'll probably investigate it a bit
<knome> it feels a bit weird for me
<knome> but i've been looking at the theme for countless hours
<knome> so any change is weird for me
<knome> more or les...
<flocculant> only because you don't 'just' read web pages :p
<knome> that "helps" too
<knome> ugh
<knome> wooork to do then
<knome> let's go
<flocculant> as long as the information is there - and there are the right word on it ;)
<flocculant> I'm good then
<knome> ;)
<flocculant> oh
<flocculant> try http://tracker.xubuntu.org/#tab-irc
<knome> uh?
<knome> yes
<knome> again is that link only in staging?
<knome> (:
<flocculant> oh might have been :p
<knome> ;)
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> try it from here https://xubuntu.org/dev/
<knome> right
<flocculant> it worked for you?
<knome> no
<flocculant> phew
<flocculant> :)
<knome> fixed
<flocculant> ty :)
<knome> gosh i hate myself
<knome> ;)
<flocculant> don't do that
<flocculant> let others do it :)
<knome> not doing much
<knome> i know they will
 * flocculant ignores them 
<knome> yep
<knome> so let's see
<knome> if i change those id's
<knome> how much work is it to change that in css :P
<flocculant> loads
<knome> i don't think i have an option though
<knome> so, here we go
 * flocculant obviously knows all about that stuff
<knome> wait, i can't do that
<knome> phew
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> with that - I'm off
<knome> still things to fix though
<flocculant> back tomorrow
<knome> nighty!
<knome> and thanks for the looking
<flocculant> night all
<flocculant> no problem ever :)
<flocculant> unless it's ellipticircles of course - or white :D
<knome> ;)
<knome> i'll take a note
#xubuntu-devel 2017-12-29
<JackFrost> bluesabre: ...I linked you to https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2017/12/msg00004.html right?
<flocculant> well I read it so I'm guessing you linked it here :p
<JackFrost> :(
<JackFrost> It's a boring read for anyone that..>Doesn't care.
<flocculant> I found that out :D
<JackFrost> That's OK, I poked him elsewhere too!
<flocculant> :)
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ::xfce4-announce:: ANNOUNCE: xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin 1.7.5 released @ http://xfce.10915.n7.nabble.com/ANNOUNCE-xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin-1-7-5-released-tp50384.html (by Graeme Gott)
<flocculant> caught up then ...
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ::xfce4-announce:: ANNOUNCE: xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin 2.1.5 released @ http://xfce.10915.n7.nabble.com/ANNOUNCE-xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin-2-1-5-released-tp50385.html (by Graeme Gott)
<JackFrost> flocculant: ....Nope still didn't see 'em! :34
<flocculant> hah
<bluesabre> Hello everyone!
<bluesabre> I'm almost done ignoring everything as the year winds down, hoping to get back to work here this weekend
<flocculant> bluesabre: I hope you had a good time ignoring everything :)
<bluesabre> :D
<bluesabre> Work's been too busy. Go to work, work on project, head home, continue working on project, go to bed, repeat.
<flocculant> :(
<pleia2> bluesabre: that's the life
<ochosi> look what a nice baseline we gave ppl here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/12/how-popular-was-ubuntu-in-2017
<pleia2> heh
<flocculant> lol
<flocculant> hi ochosi pleia2 
<flocculant> https://trends.google.co.uk/trends/explore?q=xubuntu,ubuntu%20budgie,kubuntu,Lubuntu,ubuntu%20mate
<ochosi> interesting
<ochosi> and not bad
<bluesabre> Surprised by the relative popularity of lubuntu in that
<knome> otoh they are the ligthest in weight
<bluesabre> indeed
<knome> if 2017 wasn't the year of the linux desktop (again), it was the year of linux in the old, otherwise abandoned desktop (again)
<knome> and even ignoring that fact, they still can support non-PAE stuff, right?
<bluesabre> yup
<bluesabre> I think
<JackFrost> Not if they use the same Ubuntu kernel, soo. :P
<JackFrost> You could "easily" do so, just pick up the liquorix kernel and run with it. :P
<knome> searches do not necessarily match real life as we've seen with people who come and ask why xubuntu doesn't work with their 20yo computer even if we support old computers
<knome> :P
<knome> xfce wins lxde and lxqt combined though
#xubuntu-devel 2017-12-30
<flocculant> and here was me thinking searches matched real life ;)
<flocculant> ochosi: well bug 1740578 refuses to let me add xfce 14131 - but linked lp to the bp for you
<ubottu> bug 1740578 in xfce4-taskmanager (Ubuntu) "Tooltips unresponsive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740578
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 14131 in General "Tooltips unresponsive" [Normal,New] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14131
<ochosi> thanks flocculant 
<flocculant> ochosi: np 
#xubuntu-devel 2017-12-31
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ::xubuntu-artwork:: [greybird] r539 Fix empty progressbars showing content... (by Simon Steinbeiß)
<flocculant> did the live always start on vt1? 
<flocculant> if it didn't - could that be why it takes so long to get to desktop
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ::xubuntu-docs:: [irc] r642 Add IRC line on index (by Kev Bowring)
<slickymaster> flocculant, https://code.launchpad.net/~flocculant/xubuntu-docs/irc/+merge/335607
<flocculant> slickymaster: np
-SwissBot:#xubuntu-devel- ::xubuntu-docs:: [bionic] r642 Merge flocculant note regarding getting help in the #xubuntu... (by David Pires)
<flocculant> happy new year peeps - see you next year :)
<pleia2> happy new year!
<slickymaster> !team | Happy New Year!
<ubottu> Happy New Year!: team is akxwi-dave, bluesabre, dkessel, flocculant, jjfrv8, knome, krytarik, ochosi, pleia2, slickymaster and Unit193
#xubuntu-devel 2018-12-24
<TJ-> Has anyone checked/experimented with the xfce4-terminal true-colour support? I just noticed that although I enabled it some time ago for use with tmux (and I'm /reasonably/ sure I did test it) it is not currently working (using 24-bit-color.sh as the test). 'tmux info' shows Tc is true for xterm-256color, and I read that the libvte/xfce-terminal versions in 18.04+ (built against gtk3) should support
<TJ-> it.
<brainwash> TJ-: you mean it's not working inside tmux?
<TJ-> brainwash: correct
<TJ-> I'm beginning to doubt myself about having previously tested it :)
<brainwash> a quick search gives https://stackoverflow.com/questions/41783367/tmux-tmux-true-color-is-not-working-properly
<brainwash> # Enable RGB colour if running in xterm(1)
<brainwash> set-option -sa terminal-overrides ",xterm*:Tc"
<brainwash> TJ-: this works ^
<TJ-> Yes, that's how I have it configured
<TJ-> this is why I'm confused :)
<TJ-> as I said, tmux info shows it is enabled too ( "Tc: (flag) true" )
<brainwash> is this 19.04?
<brainwash> I've tested it in 18.04, and it works
<TJ-> this is 18.04. Tried it on 2 systems so I was wondering if it was the 24-bit-color.sh not working as advetised :)
<brainwash> TJ-: https://i.imgur.com/hlKGjT0.png
<TJ-> right, that is what I expected, but it only gets blank lines which infers TC isn't working
<brainwash> it has to be something specific to your setup
<TJ-> yes, that's what I'm thinking, but so far its defeated me. Likely something stupidly simple too
<TJ-> tmux info shows the controlling terminal is using xterm-256color which has the Tc flag set by terminal-overrides
<TJ-> env shows COLORTERM=truecolor and TERM=screen-256color 
<brainwash> best to ask in #tmux then
<TJ-> oooo! I ran another true-color test and it works, so it must be something to do with that 24-bit-color.sh
<TJ-> the awk script in this issue https://github.com/tmux/tmux/issues/696
#xubuntu-devel 2018-12-28
<JackFrost> bluesabre: ...Considering a new garcon in Bionic/Cosmic? :)
#xubuntu-devel 2018-12-29
<JackFrost> Anyone trying/want to try out the xfconf gsettings backend?
#xubuntu-devel 2019-12-23
-BottyMcBotFace:#xubuntu-devel- Reminder: Next meeting chair is ochosi
#xubuntu-devel 2019-12-26
<JackFrost> bluesabre: Quite a few of those "LiveFS xubuntu/bionic/amd64 failed to build" messages.
<RikMills> broken fwupdate in bionic proposed broke most flavour builds for a while. fixed now I think 
<JackFrost> Sounds about right, looks like the last one was from the 19th.  Thanks.
<JackFrost> I discarded 11th, 15-19th.
<RikMills> JackFrost: yes, that sounds right for when they got fixed
<JackFrost> RikMills: Great, thanks again.
<RikMills> np
<bluesabre> :)
-BottyMcBotFace:#xubuntu-devel- ::xfce4-announce:: ANNOUNCE: xfce4-terminal 0.8.9 released @ http://xfce.10915.n7.nabble.com/ANNOUNCE-xfce4-terminal-0-8-9-released-tp56842.html (by Igor Zakharov)
#xubuntu-devel 2019-12-27
-BottyMcBotFace:#xubuntu-devel- ::xfce4-announce:: ANNOUNCE: xfce4-terminal 0.8.9.1 released @ http://xfce.10915.n7.nabble.com/ANNOUNCE-xfce4-terminal-0-8-9-1-released-tp56849.html (by Igor Zakharov)
#xubuntu-devel 2019-12-28
<JackFrost> bluesabre: ...If you update catfish, I could sponsor if you don't find someone in-team. :>  (Also, should drop jackson with this update)
<bluesabre> JackFrost: thanks, will do. I have a couple more updates to do this week, then another point release :)
<JackFrost> :3
<JackFrost> "We're" behind on exo pretty badly.
<JackFrost> Hey, and Merry Christmas!  I hope you had a good one with your family.
#xubuntu-devel 2019-12-29
-BottyMcBotFace:#xubuntu-devel- ATTN: Xubuntu Core 20.04 - amd64 - amd64 built.
